# اسس تقويم مشاريع طلبة الهندسة المعمارية



## د. الرجوب (27 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان الاعمال التي تحمل الطابع الفني والابداعي كمشاريع طلبة تخصص الهندسة المعمارية لها خصوصيتها من حيث صعوبة الوصول الى نموذج تقويم موضوعي يعطي هذه الاعمال التقويم الدقيق والصحيح ، ولذلك اطرح هذاالموضوع للنقاش لاستقبال اراء المهتمين والمعنيين به حول خصوصيته وميزاته وكيف يمكن الوصول الى الاليات والاسس المناسبة لتقويم مثل هذه الاعمال.


----------



## Eng.Rose (27 أبريل 2006)

موضوع لفت نظري كثيرا يا اخي والله احترت في ايجاد هذه المعايير والاسس لاتبعها طوال فتره الدراسه ولكني تهت وانا ابحث عنها 
فاعتمدت على ان اعمل ما انا مقتنعه به وليعجب به من يعجب ولينقده من ينقد 

فقد حيرني كثيرا البحث عن اسس للتقويم خاصه مشاريع الطلبه فانا كما اعلم المشاريع الحقيقيه لها جوانب تقييم ماديه ملموسه لحد بعيد
وبعد عناء البحث خلصت الى هذا الرأي وهو وجهه نظري الشخصيه

انه لا يوجد مقياس محدد للتقييم والموضوع يخضع لحد كبير جدا الى اراء من يقوم بالتقييم
كما انه يحمل خصوصيه من جانب شخصي ومن جانب المكان ايضا فما تلتزم به جامعه ما ربما لا تتقيد به اخرى في شروط تقييمها 
وهذا قد لمسته فعلا عند حضوري معارض العماره باكثر من جامعه 

فما بالك باختلاف البلد مثلا يختلف التقييم شكلا ومضمونا حسب طبيعه البيئه ومدى ملائمه التصميم للمكان وثقافه الموجودين به سواء الطالب نفسه او المحكمين

واخيرا وليس اخرا الموضوع اراه نسبي جدا على الرغم من ان المشروع الجيد يفرض نفسه وهذه حقيقه لا انكرها
الا انه يحتاج الى جهد جهيد لكي يتم الاتفاق عليه لصعوبه الامر 

ولا تنسى اخي اننا العرب عموما اتفقنا على الا نتفق 

فاتمنى ان نجد ما يمكن ان نصل به لاتفاق دقيق نستطيع به ان نحقق تحكيم عادل بعيدا عن الاراء الشخصيه والرؤى الفرديه للمحكمين 

الف شكر على اثاره الموضوع الهام


----------



## alaabreaka (27 أبريل 2006)

توجد رسالة دكتوراة مقدمة فى هذا الموضوع (الهويه identity) سأحاول الاتصال بالدكتور صاحب هذة الرسالة و واقوم بنشر اجزاء منها 
تتحدث عن ايجاد آليه او طريقة لتحكيم المسابقات المعمارية والمشاريع وايجاد مقايس ومحددات واضحة للتقيم -موضوع شيق ورساله جميلة جدا


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 أبريل 2006)

للاسف الزميله روز قالت ما اود قوله و بطريقه افضل و اشمل ايضا
لكن اود اضافه وجهه نظر
فى رأيى الشخصى ان لاى مشروع هدف محدد ، سكنى ( تحقيق راحه الساكن بالدرجه الاولى ) ، مكتبى (تحقيق بيئه عمل جيده للعامل بالدرجه الاولى) ، و هكذا ، ومن هذا المنطلق نبدأ عمليه التصميم ، التى تهدف الى تحقيق رغبات المستخدم ، بالتالى انا ارى ان المشروع الناجح هو المشروع الذى يحقق للمستخدمين اقصى فائده ممكنه فى ظل الامكانيات المتاحه ، و من هنا اعتقد فى رأيى الشخصى ان هذا المنطلق بدايه وضع اسس للتقيم ، و للاسف لا يمكن اتباعه اثناء الدراسه لان العميل (الدكاتره) بيستلم من المصمم (الطالب) ورق مش مبنى ، بالتالى تقيمه مهما كان عميق بيظل سطحى و فى رأيى ان مشاريع الكليه ليست المعبر عن نجاح المهندس بل المشاريع الواقعيه التى يخنلف فيها اراء النقاد ، ولكنى اعتقد ان اهم نقد يوجه للمبنى هوا نقد المستخدم نفسه ، لانه المستفيد الاول و الاهم للبناء ، و اعتقد ان مدى تحقيق رغبات المستخدم هو اول معيار، و اعلم ان هناك من يعترض على ما اقول لان فى بعض الاحيان متطلبات العميل تتعارض مع بعض القيم المعماريه و مبادئ المصمم، و لكنى مصر على انه من حقه تحقيق ما يشاء فى البناء الذى يستخدمه لانه المستخدم الوحيد له، و فى حاله تعارضه مع مبادئ المصمم على المصمم الا يفرض رأيه على المستخدم بل عليه ترك المشروع ، حتى لا يخسر مبادئه او يفشل فى تحقيق رغبات العميل.


----------



## فرانك (27 أبريل 2006)

يعتمد على من سيناقش المشروع 
من الذي سيناقش والذي سيضع الدرجه اذا كان من النوع الذي يتاثر بالنقد 
الله يعين الطالب ...........................................................................:69:


----------



## د. الرجوب (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي فرانك 
ارجو توضح ردك والتكلم عن الموضوع بصراحة وموضوعية لان هذا ما يهمنا
وشكرا للاهتمام


----------



## فرانك (27 أبريل 2006)

عند مناقشة المشاريع يجتمع كل من يرغب من الدكاتره المحترمين وكان الطالب اكبر الاستشاريين
اساله لا تطرح حتى على المكاتب الاستشاريه في مناقشة مشاريعها بس بصراحه هذا هو المطلوب
لكي يتم عصر الطالب اما يكون معماري والا فلا
ايام حلوه :14: 

خريج كلية العماره جامعة الملك سعود _الرياض


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اشكر الاخ د. الرجوب على الموضوع المهم والرائع والذي لفت انتباهي وجعلني اعاود الكتابه في قسم العمارة والتخطيط بعد انقطاع.

ثانيا: بالنسبة للمعايير والاسس التي على اساسها يقيم طالب البكلريوس في قسم العمارة طوال فترة دراسته والتي ربما تمتد الى 6 سنوات في بعض الجامعات العربية فهي لا تخلوا من عدة معايير كالتالي:
1- استيعاب الطالب لمفهوم المهمه الموكله اليه
2- تعامل الطالب مع مشكلة التصميم للمهمه الموكله اليه
3- امكانية تطبيق الحلول المقترحه وخلوها من مشاكل تصميمية فادحة "مثل تصميم باب مدخل شقة اقل من 1م عرضا او اكثر من ذلك بشكل مبالغ فيه وغير مبرر"
4- حضور المبررات للتصميم ووجود فكرة تقود التصميم في جميع اجزاءه
5- ايجادة الطالب للعمل تحت الضغط
6- الافكار والمهارات المطلوب اكتسابها من قبل الطالب
7- ....الخ

للاسف الشديد الكثير من الدكاتره لا يوضحون فكرة المشروع المقدم للطالب وعلى اي الاسس اختير هذا المشروع بالذات لهذه المرحلة وماهي المهارات المراد اكتسابها من قبل الطالب ولماذا بالتحديد هذه المهارات وكيف يمكن للطالب ان يستفيد من هذه المهارات وتوظيفها عند ممارسة المهنة.
كما ان من المشاكل والاخطاء الدارجه بين الطلاب و المشرفين عليهم هو ان التقييم و التركيز يكون على المنتج التصميمي النهائي بينما هو الاولى من وجهة نظر تعليمية بحته هو التركيز على العمليات والمراحل والصعوبات التي انتجت هذا التصميم .. سواء كان المنتج النهائي ممتاز او اقل من ذلك فالمهم في هذه المرحلة استيعاب الطلبه للمهمه واستيعابهم لمراحل خروج التصميم وكيفية التعامل مع صعوباته.
في النهاية العمارة مهنة متعلقة بمهارات تكتسب .. فتطور مستوى الطالب واكتسابه لمهارات لم يكن يتقنها لابد ان تكون لها تأثير في تقييم المشرف و خاصة الدرجه التي ستعطى له وهذا من باب تشجيع الطالب لاكتساب مهارات اخرى وتخفيف المنافسة الغير شريفه بين بعض الطلاب التي يسيؤون فهم العملية التعليمية وللاسف كثير من المشرفين والدكاتره يشاركونهم في هذا الفهم الخاطيء.

والله اعلم


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا وكم هو مفيد فانا طالبة ببكارليوس هنسة قسم الهندسة المعمارية بمعني اني اعمل الان في مشروع تخرجي ووجدت ان بيتم التعامل والحكم علي المشروع ليس فقط من خلال المشروع والعمل المقدم مهما كان العمل مبذول به جهد ومهما كان العمل جميل من اراء دكاترة اخرون بل يتدخل فيه خلافات الدكاترة الشخصية ايضا ومن هنا كانت المشكلة 

فعندنا في الكلية يتم عمل عدة جوليهاتا ( مناقشات مع دكترة اخرون غير المشرف علي المشروع ليقيموا المشروع اثناء العمل به وتكون علي فترات ) فما وجهني هو الاتي 

اول كلمة قلها لي احد الدكاترة في بداية المناقشة مين الدكتور المشرف علي مشروعك ؟ فرديت فلان ولم اكن اعلم لماذا هذا السؤال هل هو جاء ليقيم المشروع ام جاء ليعلم اسم الدكتور ولكن صدمت من رده عليا بعد ذلك 
اهلا جئت لي !!!!!!!
وبعدها علمت سبب السؤال فترك كل المشروع ولم ينظر ولا يناقش اي جزء فية ونظر الي الارض وقالي كان في بيت هنا راح فين وطبعا رديت ان الارض لما رفعتها مكنش في بيوت ( ودي كانت الحقيقة ) ولكن كان هناك عشش وجاري ازلتها بقرار من المحافظة 
قالي وزاي تسيبيهم ينفذوا قرار زي ده ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
رديت بان لا دخل لي في قرارات الدولة وان انا بشتغل علي الارض كوضع حالي 
وطبعا معجبوش الرد وسبني ومشي وقالي ملكيش درجة في المشروع الا لما المحافظة ترجع البيت اللي هدته !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومن سعتها وانا حسة بحالة احباط لاني تعبت ونتيجة خلاف بين دكترة حسبت وظلمت 
ونفسي اعرف انا ذني ايه


----------



## فرانك (27 أبريل 2006)

اهلا ياجودي لا زم ترجعي البيت بقرار من خلال وضعها في التصميم
والدكتور يعرف انه مالكي دخل ولكن انتي الان حسيت يعني بالمستقبل بيدك قرار

مشاركه من جودي رائعه


----------



## د. الرجوب (1 مايو 2006)

اشكر الجميع على اهتمامهم والرد على الموضوع واتمنى مزيدا من المشاركات وخاصة من الاكاديميين المهتمين


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (1 مايو 2006)

لا يمكن اني ارجع بيت علي الورق لان المشروع عندنا لازم يكون الرفع طبقا للواقع والمشكلة ان موقع الارض بالقاهرة ومن السهل جدا علي الدكتور او اي دكتور اخر ان يكون مر وشاف الارض دا غير ان الدكتور المشرف متمسك جدا بموضوع رفع الارض وعمل التصميم طبقا للوضع الحالي 

دا غير ان الدكتور مش عاوز البيت يرجع علي الورق فقط وانما هو عاوزه علي الطبيعة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

دي احد مشاكل المشروع دا غير مثل مشكلة الاختلاف في الاراء بتاعت التصميم حتي لرو نفس الدكتور يوافق في اول اليوم علي حاجة وبعدها بمفيش 5 دقائق يرجع في رايه ويقترح شئ ثاني وبعدين يرجع يغير وهكذا ولا يقتنع براي احد اخر ولما نحاول معاه يكون رده انتوا حرين اعملوا الي انتوا عاوزينه دا مشروع بتاعك وفي الاخر انا في ايدي الدرجة يعني هتعملوا اللي انا عاوزه حتي لو مش موافقين عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## تتش (5 مايو 2006)

أنا عن نفسي ملتزم مع دكتور واحد منعاَ للمشاكل و التشتيت كما ذكرت الأخت جودي .. لكن ربنا يستر فيما بعد .. ميختلفوش ساعة تقييم المشروع final .. 

و صراحة أرى أن التقييم يختلف من دكتور لأخر و من شخص لأخر .. و هذه هى مشكله قسم عمارة بالأخص .. فما قد يعجب هذا الدكتور قد لا يعجب الأخر .. مثال هناك مشروعات عالمية لمعماريين كبار أجد من الدكاترة مثلا من ينتقدها ويقول لا تعجبه ..

لكن أظن أيضا أن الإختلافات مهما بلغت لا تغير الكثير .. يعنى لا تغير مثلا من امتياز لمقبول .. أو لضعيف .. لكنها في نفس الوقت مؤثرة أيضا ...

كما أن عملية نقد المباني تخضع لعدة مراحل و خطوات و تلك الخطوات مبنية أيضا على رؤية شخصية ..

لذلك كثيرا ما أقول للزملاء فى أقسام أخرى .. مشكلتنا غير مشكلتكم .. أنتم معظم المواد عندكم إن لم تكن كلها أشياء تخضع لقوانين يعنى حل مسألة أو حساب شئ ، رسمه محفوظه .. لكن مشروع العمارة فليس كذلك ..

عذرا أطلت عليكم .. و لكنها مشكلة قسم الهندسة المعمارية ..


----------



## عبير حسن (5 مايو 2006)

للأسف هذه المشكلة وهى اختلاف آراء الدكاترة بل الدكتور الواحد من اكبر مشاكل قسم العمارة 
وايضا متابعة المشروع مع اكثر من دكتور فان كل دكتور براى لأن مثلا دكتور يهتم بالشكل وليس الوظيفة وآخر يهتم بالوظيفة ومش مهم الشكل وأخر يهتم بالفكرة الفلسفية قبل اى شئ 
وفى الآخر المحتار هو............................ الطالب:68: :68: 
المشكلة ان لجان تحكيم مشاريع التخرج ايضا تتكون من كذا دكتور يعنى اكتر من فكر والله اعلم اذا كان فى بينهم مشاكل او دخلوا فى دور عند على حساب الطالب 
ربنا يستر ونتخرج ان شاء الله :13:


----------



## RBF (19 مايو 2006)

يا جماعة ، أنا شايف ان تقريباً آراء الدكاترة مش ممكن تتفق، و انهم صحيح بيعصروا الطلبة ، و ساعات بيطلعوا عينيهم ، بل ان هناك فئة تتخذ الطلبة وسيلة للانتقام من اخرين ، و لكن دعونا نرى الموضوع من وجهة نظرهم
هناك فعلاً بعض الطلبة الأغبياء  و هذا لافكاك منه و هو حقيقة مؤكدة ، و دول مش لازم يتخرجوا أصلاً و ايضاً هناك طلبة عباقرة ، و لهذا يجب أن يتذبذب مستوى حكم الأساتذة و الشدة التي يستخدمونها هي بمثابة المصفاة، صحيح كله بيعدي في الآخر، بس بتفرق في التقديرات، و ده الي بيلعب عليه الدكاتره، طبعاً بغض النظر عن بعض التجاوزات التي تحدث ، و من الطرفين

في رأيي أن المشكلة مستمرة و أن الأمل في المعيدين الذين سيتسنى لهم في غضون أعوام قليلة فرض قوانينهم الخاصة أو كما أتمنى إصلاحاتهم، لأنهم هم أول من تعرض لهذه المعاملات


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 مايو 2006)

تم إختيار هذا الموضوع كموضوع نقاش للاسبوع الثالث في مواضيع المناقشة الاسبوعية لأهميته ، ولحاجتنا لوضع معايير (ان كان ذلك ممكنا) تعتمد عليها عملية التقييم لمشاريع الطلبة ،، هذا الموضوع يمس كل معماري فهو وان كان يتجه نحو الاعمال الطلابية الا انه يمس ايضا الحكم على الاعمال المعمارية بشكل عام ،، موضوع التحكيم في المسابقات المعمارية ، وكذلك الحكم الرسمي لاعتماد الاعمال المعمارية ،، الحقيقة انه موضوع مهم ، وكل منا لديه خبرة وتجربة شخصية مع هذا الموضوع سواء كنا طلابا او ممارسين.
نأمل مشاركة الجميع بخبراتهم وتجاربهم وآرائهم ، مع تقديرنا للدكتور الرجوب لإثارته هذا الموضوع الهام.


----------



## arc_fares (29 مايو 2006)

يقوم المقيمون للمشاريع بتقيمها اعتماد على شقين وهما في (المسابقات المعمارية) :
1- الشق الفني : وهو كل مايتعلق بالتصميم من فكرة , توزيع وضيفي , ملائمة , حلول بيئية , علاقات بين الفراغات ومكونات المشروع , دراسة المشروع , الجدوى ........ الخ
2- الشق المالي : وهو كل مايتعلق بتكاليف تنفيد المشروع .
ويتم اعطاء نقاط لكل شق تحدد من خلالها افضل المشاريع . هذا بالنسبة للمسابقات المعمارية .
اما بالنسبة لتقيم مشاريع الطلاب فهو لايختلف كثيرا عن دلك مع اهمال للشق المالي , ويتم تقيم المشروع على مراحل في اغلب الاوقات وهي:-
1- مرحلة الدراسات الاولية 
2- اعداد الافكار الاولية 
3-..........
4- ..........
5- المرحلة النهائية للمشروع , وتختلف المراحل بين اعداد الفكرة و النهائية من صرح تعليمي لاخر
وتقيم المشاريع على اسس : 
دقة المعلومات المجموعة في مرحلة الدراسات ,الفكرة ومدى ملامتها , تطور الفكرة في مراحل المشروع وتقدمها , العلاقات الوظيفة و الحلول و عملية الربط فيما بينها ومراحل تقدمها خلال فترة المشروع , تكامل كل المكونات المعمارية للمشروع, معرفة وفهم الطالب للمشروع ( المناقشة ) , اسلوب الاظهار و الخراج للمشروع ( كل مايهم الدكاتره و المعيدين في وقتنا وفي معضم الجامعات!!!!!) .
هذا من وجهة نظري ..
والله الموفق


----------



## د. الرجوب (30 مايو 2006)

المشاركين الاعزاء
تم طرح هذا الموضوع كندوة حوارية على هامش اليوم العلمي الخامس لمعهد العمارة وةالفنون الاسلامية في جامعة ال البيت وشارك فيها جميع اقسام الهندسة المعمارية في الجامعات الاردنية ونظرا لاهمية الموضوع وخصائصه المعقدة ولضرورة البحث والدراسة ومبادلة الاراء من جميع المختصين فانه تم التوصية بعقد ندوة موسعة/ مؤتمر حول هذا الموضوع بدعى اليها مختصين ومهتمين من الدول العربية والاجنبية 
وسيقوم المعهد بعمل التحضيرات لهذه الندوة / المؤتمر وارسال الدعوات للمشاركة في القريب العاجل ان شاءالله
مع جزيل الشكر للجميع


----------



## الهدى (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بدايه ارى ان هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع التى تهم طلبه قسم عمارة
والمشكله انك تجد العديد من الدكاترة و كل دكتور له راى مختلف عن الاخر
والمشكله الاكبر انك تجد نفسك وقد اخذت درجه فى المشروع(سواء كانت مقبول او امتياز) ولا تعرف ماهى نقاط القوه التى عجبت الدكاتره او نقاط الضعف التى لم تعجبهم 
صحيح انك عند تصميم المشروع قد تعرف بعض عيوب مشروعك ولكن فى النهايه الدكاترة دائما لهم وجهه نظر مختلفة 
وهذا ما حدث معى فى مشروعى فقد تابعت مع المعيد والدكتور وكل مره يطلب المعيد التعديل فى نقطه معينة ثم يعود فى المرة التاليه ولا يعجبه التعديل(الذى اقترحه المعيد) وفى النهايه وبعد تسليم المشروع وتقييمه لا اعرف ماهى نقاط القوة والضعف فى مشروعى ولا اعرف على اى اساس اخذت هذه الدرجه
وقد اعود واكرر نفس هذه العيوب فى مشروعى القادم لانى لم اجد من يقول لى هذه العيوب فالدكاترة دائما تتضارب اقوالهم ولا تعرف الصح من الخطا

ولكننى ارى ان هذه المشكله ليس لها حل لان المشكله تكمن فى الدكاتره انفسهم فكل دكتور له وجهه نظر معينة ويعتقد انها الصح وما عاداها خطا فهو يحكم المشروع تبعا لوجهة نظره :67:


----------



## عبير حسن (30 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الصراحة ده موضوع مهم جدا للنقاش ومن اكثر المواضيع حيرة
وذلك بسبب تضارب الأراء مع الدكاترة والمعيدين وذلك لأن كل معيد او دكتور يكون له وجهة نظر مختلفة ويصحح حسب ميوله الشخصية لو كان يميل لأى اسلوب من اساليب العمارة
فقد ذكر لى أحد الدكاترة ان العمارة مفيش فيها حاجة غلط الا اذا كان فى النظريات نفسها اما طريقة تناول المشروع اوتجميعه او اخدة على شكل منحنيات او خطوط مستقيمة لا يفرق المهم طريقة حلها وتوفير الراحة للمستخدمين
واؤيد الهدى فى كلامها حيث يتم تصحيح المشروع ويعدى دون معرفة الأخطاء فيه


----------



## troy_119 (30 مايو 2006)

جودي مجدي الحسيني قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وكم هو مفيد فانا طالبة ببكارليوس هنسة قسم الهندسة المعمارية بمعني اني اعمل الان في مشروع تخرجي ووجدت ان بيتم التعامل والحكم علي المشروع ليس فقط من خلال المشروع والعمل المقدم مهما كان العمل مبذول به جهد ومهما كان العمل جميل من اراء دكاترة اخرون بل يتدخل فيه خلافات الدكاترة الشخصية ايضا ومن هنا كانت المشكلة
> 
> فعندنا في الكلية يتم عمل عدة جوليهاتا ( مناقشات مع دكترة اخرون غير المشرف علي المشروع ليقيموا المشروع اثناء العمل به وتكون علي فترات ) فما وجهني هو الاتي
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و اللله انا لو كنت اعرفك كويس كنت قولت انك معايا ف الكليه اصل نفس اللى بيحصل معايا


----------



## جار الجار (6 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="7 10"]من أهم مراحل تقييم مشاريع طلبة الهندسة المعمارية .... حسب وجهة نظري هو أن يقوم الطالب للقيام بأي عمل معماري بإستنباط فكرة المشروع ومدى الحاجة إليه داخل المدينة المقام عليها.. مع ضرورة دراسة الجدوى الإقتصاديه له.. ومن تم إيضهار الواجهات بما يتناسب والمنظر العام للمنطقة المجاورة بحيث يخلق له ضاهرة الخصوصية والتناسب من المنطقة المجاورة.. وكذلك قيامه بتوزيع الوظائف الداخلية المشروع بحيث يكون مستغلاً بجميع عناصرة ككثلة واحدة متناسقة.. وهذه الأسس تنطبق على تصاميم المنتجعات والمنتزهات والحدائق والفنادق والمباني الإدارية مجموعة عمائر إسكانية أو إدارية ووووو ...... 

أما إن كان المشروع منزل أو فيلا مستقلة .. فمن الهام جداً أن يراعي فيها الدوق العام والمناسيب والطوابق المجاورة للمنطقة المراد قيام المشروع بها.. مع خلق الخصوصية من حيث إضهاره ولفت الأنظار إليه.. 

ومن الهام لطلبة الهندسة قبل البدأ بالقيام بالمشروع تحديد الموقع و الإحداثيات الدولية والوطنية له ودراسة البينة التحتية وأقرب شبكة قائمة للصرف الصحي من موقع المشروع مرفقة ببيانات توضح السعة الفعلية ونسبة التشغيل الحالى قبل المشروع ... وكذلك أقرب النقاط ذات المصدر الكافي لتغدية متطلبات المشروع بمياه الشرب والكهرباء والهاتف...

هذه النقاط الأخيرة مهمة لتحديد التكلفة التقديرية للمشروع .. ودراسة إستيعاب هذه المنطقة للمشروع المقام من عدمه.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ أتمنى الإفادة والإستفادة .

والســــلام عليكم[/FRAME]


----------



## لولو المعمارية (6 يونيو 2006)

المشكله دى ياجماعه هى فعلا مشكلة القسم 
انا فى بكالوريوس دلوقتى والمفروض اننا نعلم مع 6 دكاترة كل واحد فيهم براى ومدرسة مختلفة والمشرف الرئيسي رئيس القسم اللى طبعا ديكتاتوووووووور ويقول اعملو اللى انتو عايزينه دى مشروعكو فى الأخر ويرجع يقول انا عايز كذا واللى موش هايعمله هو حر 
وطبعا اختلاف مدارس الدكاترة دة مشكله كبيييرة ياعنى ممكن دكتور يرفض المشروع تماما وواحد تانى يقول برافو ممتاز 
هانعمل ايه قدرنا ولو حتى دافعنا عن المشروع بيسمعونا ويحطو بردة الدرجة اللى هما شايفينها


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (7 يونيو 2006)

لولو المعمارية قال:


> المشكله دى ياجماعه هى فعلا مشكلة القسم
> انا فى بكالوريوس دلوقتى والمفروض اننا نعلم مع 6 دكاترة كل واحد فيهم براى ومدرسة مختلفة والمشرف الرئيسي رئيس القسم اللى طبعا ديكتاتوووووووور ويقول اعملو اللى انتو عايزينه دى مشروعكو فى الأخر ويرجع يقول انا عايز كذا واللى موش هايعمله هو حر
> وطبعا اختلاف مدارس الدكاترة دة مشكله كبيييرة ياعنى ممكن دكتور يرفض المشروع تماما وواحد تانى يقول برافو ممتاز
> هانعمل ايه قدرنا ولو حتى دافعنا عن المشروع بيسمعونا ويحطو بردة الدرجة اللى هما شايفينها





فعلا صدقت يا اختي


----------



## المازن (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الموضوع لقى طرح بشكل ممتاز وانا اقول اذا كان مناقشة فكرة الموضوع سببت كل هذا الاختلاف في الاراء فما بالك بالتقييم نفسه !!!!!!
واقول ان البشر خلقوا بحكمه الله سبحانه وتعالى ولو كنا كلنا متفقين وبطبيعة واحده لما استطعنا ان نميز الصح والخطاء لاننا سنكون متفقين تماما مع اي راي . 
ولكن الاختلاف لابد ان يكون تحت منظور محدد ومقيد باسس منها :-
1- احترام الراي والراي الاخر .
2- المناقشة والاقناع بالفكرة والطرح.
3- طرح الاسباب والمبررات في شرح الفكرة الصميمية .
4- التقيد بامور قد تكون مهمه جد مثل المناخ ـ الطابع المعماري ـ وشروط البناء .
5- التاقلم مع الوظيفة والمظهر والغاية من المشروع بحيث يحقق الغرض المعد له .
والكثير الكثير من الشروط . 
وانا اقول هناء ان المشروع الجيد هو المشروع الذي به اقل قدر من الاخطاء 
واعتقد ان المختص او الاكاديمي الذي يقيم المشروع ان يقوم بتقسيم التقييم على الشروط السابقة وان يعطي كل بند نقاط بحسب الاهمية والدرجة .وللاسف ان الكثير من لاساتذة والمختصين يبهر وينخدع بالالوان والزهلقة وخاصة الذي لا يلمون بالعمل على البرامج الاخراجية او الكبيوتر . 
هذه وجه نظري ......
وشكرا لجميع


----------



## minarafat (15 يونيو 2006)

على ما اعتقد ان التقيم يحتوى على الاتى
1- مدى الاظهار المعمارى الذى يقوم بة الطالب
2- مدى قوة العلاقات بين الكتل
3- مدى تناسق الفراغات الداخلية و وظيفتها
4- مدى تخيل المقبم لمشروعك و هذا ياتى بالمتابعة
5- مدى امكانية تنفيذ المشروع و العناصر الانشائية بة 
6- مدى تحقق الراحة الحرارية داخل الفراغات
[glow="ffff00"] 
و هذا ما اعتقدة انة اسس التقييم الاولية
[/glow]


----------



## أبو زياد (16 يونيو 2006)

أشكرك د. الرجوب على هذا الموضوع ، والشكر لكل من شارك بالرأي فيه ، وقد صدمني بعض التعليقات مثل تعليق أخي محمد أسير حيث يعتبر نفسه مصمم ويعتبر الدكتور عميل ، وأشكر أخي أبو صالح على هذا التوضيح فيما يتعلق بالمعايير وبعض أوجه التقصير ، والحقيقة أنه كما تعلمنا على يد أساتذتنا أمثال الدكاترة طاهر الصادق رحمه الله وعلى رأفت ومحمود يسري وعبد المحسن برادة ربنا يمتعهم بالصحة والعافية فقد علمونا أيضاً كيف يجري تقييم المشروعات وما الفرق بين تقييم مشروع طالب ومشروع مهندس محترف وبين تحكيم مسابقة وتقييم بدائل وتحكيم مشروعات تنفيذية ، ولكن ذلك أيضاً لمن يهتم .
أقصد من ذلك وبكل أمانة أن المناخ العام للعملية التعليمية برمتها وبكل أطرافها هي سيئة وأحيانا هزلية وغالباً فهي عبثية ، يتساوى في ذلك معظم الطلاب وبعض الأساتذة والعديد من المدرسين وكثير من المعيدين .
وعلى أي حال فإنه بالإضافة لما تفضل به أخي أبو صالح فإن التقييم وفي إطار الأسس العلمية التي تعلمها الطالب طوال الفترة السابقة على تقديمه مشروعه ، يرتبط بشكل نسبي بين المنتج المعروض والأهداف التي يقوم الطالب بتقديمها ، وفي أحيان كثيرة يأتي التعارض في كلام الطالب نفسه وفي أحيان كثيرة نأخذ من كلام الطالب ونرد عليه ، وأما بالنسبة لمشروعات التخرج فإن الوضع يتداخل فيه ظروف كثيرة ومعايير أيضاً لها وجاهتها غير ما هو مرتبط فقط بما يقدم على اللوحات .
والموضوع له بقية وتفاصيل .. ولا يسعني الوقت أن استرسل أكثر من ذلك أو أوضح بشكل محدد ولكني بإذن الله سأمر بالتأكيد على الموضوع مرة أخرى لأكمله أو أرد على أية استفسارات بشكل واضح
مع شكري وتقديري للجميع


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

ممكن اطرح سؤال يا جماعة هل فيه امتحان لمادة التصميم ولا لأ انا طالب سنة اولى وسمعت ان مفروض ميكونش فيه امتحان للديزاين وانما درجاتى بتتحدد على اساس المشاريع اللى عملتها طوال السنة وليس الامتحان النهائى فأنا اريد التأكد بس ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (24 يونيو 2006)

اعتقد المشكلة دى عمرها ما هتتتحل لان دى مشكلة البشر مش نظام التعليم وهوه اختلاف العقول البشرية ووجهات النظر من شخص لاخر وطبعا كل انسان يكون مقتنع بوهة نظرة وبالتالى فاعتقد انه لا يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة واعتقد هذا الاختلاف احيانا يفيد بعض الطلبة التى يعجب بمشروعاتها بعض الدكاترة دون الاخرى وهذا ما ينطبق علية مثل لولا اختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلع


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 يونيو 2006)

لا طبعا لازم يكون في امتحان ديزاين امال يتم التقيم علي المشاريع

طاب ما في ناس بتعتمد علي افراد تانية في عمل مشاريع وبالطريقة دي بيكون اللي اشتغل بيده اتظلم ولذا لابد من عمل امتحان لتقيم الجميع وتقيم شغلهم 

اتمني ان تكون فهمت ما اقصده


----------



## شوكت (27 يونيو 2006)

انا بتفق كليا مع الاخت عبير واعتقد ان المشكلة ده ملهاش حل لان العمارة هي فن البناء وبالتالي جمعت مابين الفن والعلم في كيفية البناء وبالتالي في فئة من المعمارين بيزداد اهتماهم بالفن واخرين بيهتمو بالوظيفة وكيفيو التنفيذ و البناء وانا شايف ان المعماري الناجح هو اللي يعرف يجمع مابين الاتنين بمعني(يمسك العصا من النص). وشكرا لهذا الموضوع اللي محير جميع طلاب قسم عمارة


----------



## دونى (2 يوليو 2006)

من وجهة نظرى بالنسبة لمعايير الحكم على المشاريع

ا- فكرة الحل هى الحكم من حيث التجديد و االابتكار مع مراعاة الاسس التصمييمة للمشروع و الهدف منه طبعا كما ذكر المهندس mohamed aseer و مدى تحقيق الاهداف
ب - يليه الاظهار و لا يمكن اهماله لانه يجب وجود شىء من الذكاء فى لفت الانظار للمشروع و اظهار نقاط قوته و اخفاء عيوبه و لا يمكن ان يكون الاظهار له اولوية قبل فكرة الحل لسببين 
ربنا لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا و لان بمجرد بداية المناقشة سوف يظهر ضعف المشروع وعدم جديته وفى هذه الحالة الاظهار لن ينفع بل على العكس سوف يستفذ الدكتور لتقليل التقدير 


بالنسبة لجودى مجدى الحسين

من وجهة نظرى انك مفهمتيش الدكتور كان عايز ايه متهيائلى لما قالك ان فين البيت انتى قلتى ان كان فى عشش و كانت بتتزال و دا الكان المفروض يظهر على الخريطة جزء تم ازاته و جزء سوف يتم ازالته ويتم اظهارهم بindications مختلفة وعندما سئلك ازاى تخاليهم ينفذو القرار كان المفروض تقولى سبب قيام المحافظة باتخاذ مثل هذا القرار و رؤيتك الخاصة فى القرار دا وسلبياته و ايجابياته الحالية و المستقبلية 
اما بالنسبة لمشكلة التصميم فهو فعلا مشروعك انتى مجرد بتخدى من الدكتور guidelines تساعدك فى خلق فكرة خاصة بيكى و تقويلك فكرتك لحد ما ترضى انتى عنه و تقتنعى بها و دا المهم لان اقتناعك و ايمانك من الداخل بفكرتك هيخلى عندك القدرة لاقناع الغير بها


----------



## حاج علي (8 يوليو 2006)

*اسس تقويم المشاريع*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 

انطلاقا من تجربتي البسيطة في هذا الميدان الا وهو تقييم المشاريع المعمارية فان اللجنة تعتمد على:
1- طريقة التعامل مع البرنامج الخاص بالمساحات
2- التعامل مع المخطط الوظيفي والحركي داخليا وخارجيا
3- المحجمية "la volumetrie" من خلال التداخل في الاحجام وترابطها والعلاقات بينها
4- معالجة الواجهات وكذا التركيبة الهندسية للمشروع
5- النمط المعماري العام 
6- الترابط مع المشاريع المجاورة والعلاقات بينهم
7- المواد المستعملة في البناء
8- التوجيه والطرق المستخدمة في الراحة (الرفاهية) الحرارية 
هذه اجمالا ما يتطرق اليه كل عضو في لجنة التقييم .
نرجو من الله ان نكون قد افدناكم بما نعلمه والله الموفق


----------



## المهندسه أمل (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكوررر اخوي


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (9 يوليو 2006)

أخي الفاضل/ الدكتور الرجوب
التقييم المعماري يخضع لأيديولوجية المقيّم، ولا توجد معايير حقيقية للتقييم، فخط التصميم يبدأ من الفكرة ومضمونها الذي تتضارب فيه مصلحة كل الأطراف وينتهي بتسليم المشروع للمناقشة النهائية التي تخضع أيضا لتضارب مصلحة كل الأطراف وتوجهاتهم وقناعاتهم... النقاط والمعاييرالتي ذكرها الأخوة لا تؤخذ في الاعتبار ولكنها تشكل سلاح يشرّع في وجه المعترض.... إذا لن نستطيع الحكم في مناقشة المشاريع على أي معيار، فقط أيديولوجية المقيّم هي التي تحكم. 
في أقسام العمارة الأوروبية الإنتماء الحزبي يتدخل لصالح الطالب، حيث يقف المقيم لصالحه ضد المقيم الآخر المنتمي لحزب آخر... هناك كل شئ واضح والمواجهة صريحة، أما في العالم العربي فكل شئ يبقى في باطن المقيم ينام ملء الجفون عن شواردها وتسهر الحقيقة جراها وتختصم، مع الإعتذار للشاعر المتنبئ.


----------



## ريما007 (12 يوليو 2006)

صراحة ان هذا الموضوع شائك و مهم


 




drawGradient()


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (11 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
يا سلاااااااام موضوع مفلفل 

انا رايي كطالبة ان الدكاترة لما يجتمعوا للتقييم يكون عند الطالبة صندوق والدكاترة يوجهون اسالتهم بدون ما يوضحون هل هم فعلا يسالون او يختبرون الذكاء يعني ما يبين من نبرة صوتهم المقصد 

وغير كذا كل دكتور او دكتورة تكتب الدرجة في ورقة على جنب وترميها في الصندوق اللي مع الطالبة بحيث ما تقول العلامة جهرا لان الدكاترة يتاثرون بآراء بعضهم هم مثلنا بشر ^_^ 

في النهاية تسلم الطالبة الصندوق لاحد منهم يكون مسؤل تحدده الجامعة وياخذ معدل الدرجات ووقتها يوجهون الدكاترة نقدهم وتصحيحهم للطالبة ^_^

مثال: اذا 3 صديقات راحوا للسوق مع بعض وشافوا فستان بالعرض 2 منهم ضحكوا على الفستان وعلقوا عليه بانه قروي و موديل قديم وينفع لحفلة تنكر !!
في نفس اللحظة الثالثة كان عاجبها بس على طول غيرت رايها لما سمعتهم وما صارحتهم انه كان عاجبها بالعكس اشمأزت منه اكثر وانحرجت^^"
الشي نفسه يصير مع الدكاترة لان بعضهم له راي مسيطر وبعضهم منقاد عشان كذا كل شخص منهم يقيم المشروع بورقة مفصولة
وبعد التقييم مباشرة في نفس اللحظة يقدرون يفظفظون للطالب عن رايهم كذا افضل كثييير ^_^


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

ياشباب والله تعبنا من طريقة التقييم من الدكاترة في الجامعة فلكل دكتور وجهة نظر فالبعض ينظر يفضل العمارة الحديثة والبعض الآخر يفضل تاعودة إلى الماضي والبعض الآخر يفضل العمارة الحديثة معوضع لمسات من الماضي 
ايش رأيكم ياشباب نوضع نقاط يكون من خلالها التقيم ونوزع عليها الدرجات حسب الأهمية


----------



## ملك الماكس2005 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

انا بضع نقاط وممكن انكم تضيفوا عليها وبعد ذلك نوزع الدرجات حسب الأهمية وياليت دكاترة الجامعات بيكتبو هذه النقاط ومن ثم يقيمو الطلاب عليها حيث يشارك الطلاب في التقييم حتى الكل يخرج راض في التسليم النهائي لأي مشروع.

1- الفكرة التصميمية
2- الوظيفة المعمارية
3- المحافظة على البيئة من خلال التصميم
4- الاقتصاد
5-تطبيق المعايير التصميمية على المشروع(الاستانر)
6- التصميم الخارجي للمشروع( اللاند سكيب)
7-الإخراج 
8-شرح الطالب للمشروع وطريقة عرض افكاره
فيكم تضيفوا نقاط وممكن تشاركونا في توزيع الدرجات


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (12 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مع الاخ ملك الماكس في افكاره وبضيف وحدة لو ممكن 

لو يكون في شي اسمه تقييم الجمهور يكون مجموعة من الناس العامة لان هم اللي راح يتعامل معاهم المهندس او المصممة اذا تخرجت ^_^


سلام


----------



## karam barbarawi (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع المطروح واقعي وموضوعي .....وأنا واجهت هذه المشكلة في تقييم مشاريعي خلال فترة دراستي.... فتقييم الاساتذه كان فيه اختلاف كبير نظرا لوجهة نظر كل منهم الى المشروع.
فكل استاذ ينتقد المشروع حسب تخصصه


----------



## karam barbarawi (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*architect-karoom*

:32: هل يمكن القول ان هناك طراز معماري موحد له هويته العربية التي تعكس الحضارة والثقافة العربية في أي بلد عربي ؟ وهل السعي لايجاد طراز واضح ومميز هو شي مستحيل أو صعب التنفيذ؟بدلا من الخليط في الطرز المعمارية الموجودة حاليا والتي ستصل الى مرحلة ربما تختفي فيها معالم المدينة العربية القديمة؟


----------



## د. الرجوب (14 سبتمبر 2006)

انا اشكر الجميع الذين مازالوا مهتمين بالموضوع وارجو المشاركة من الجميع 
مع احترامي وتقديري


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

عندما يكون الهدف من التقييم بناء شخصية الطالب، وتصحيح توجهاته المعمارية ورصف الطريق أمام مستقبله، تصبح جميع معايير التقييم مقبولة ومفهومة، وعندما يعي الأستاذ المقيمّ دوره التعليمي والتربوي، يتم تكييف المعايير واختزالها عند النقطة التي تصب في مصلحة الطالب... ومثال على ذلك، عندما يكون توجه الطالب في مشروعه نحو ترسيخ القيم الحضارية لعمارته المحلية في مشروع جديد ومعاصر، تصبح معايير التقييم تتمحور حول مدى توفيقه في طرح الحلول والمعالجات سواء كانت معمارية أو إنشائية أو بيئية أو اجتماعية، ويبدأ من هنا تقييم الطالب، ولا حرج في نتائج التقييم. ولكن عندما يرى المقيّم أن الطالب خالفه في التوجه، فيصب جام غضبه عليه ويبدأ في البحث عن الثغرات ليتصيد في الماء العكر، تصبح معايير التقييم فاقدة لأهليتها وشرعيتها... هذه بعض الأمثلة التوضيحية سردناها كي تساعد على استيعاب معنى معايير تقييم مشاريع التخرج.


----------



## د.م. رياض (13 يناير 2007)

اسس تقويم مشاريع طلبة الهندسة المعمارية! أظن أنه لا توجد أسس...التجربة و الخبرة تبرر رأيي...كل مناقشة مشروع تختلف عن سابقتها باختلاف الموضوع والطالب و أعضاء اللجنة العلمية و التقويم يأتي بعد ذلك بالنسبة لشغلي الطالب يساهم في تقويم مشروعه بنسبة 60بالمائة أقصد طريقة عرضه للمشروع و 30 في المية المشروع ذاته المضمون أما ال 10في المية الأخيرة فهي من نصيب اللجنة العلمية الممتحنة أقصد قيمة المشروع و مستوى الطالب.


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (14 يناير 2007)

60% طريقة عرض الطالب لمشروعه، إذا كان المقصود منها طريقة إظهار وإخراج المشروع، فيجب أن يعلم الطالب ذلك، حتى لا يرهق نفسه كثيرا في أختيار مشروع متميز، أو إهدار الجهد والوقت في طرح فكرة متميزة، فـ 60% تمثل نسبة نجاح بدرجة متوسط مرتفع، وهي كافية للخروج للحياة العملية وتقديم الأفضل.
مع احترامي للجميع والكلام هنا موجه لكل المشاركين في هذا الحوار، إن هذا التقييم الذي يعتمد على جعل الإظهار المعماري للمشروع يأخذ هذه النسبة العالية من التقييم والتي وحدها تؤهل الطالب لنيل درجة النجاح، يبرر لنا سبب إنهيار مستوى التعليم المعماري في العالم العربي. وغياب الإبداع وانتشار ظاهرة المقلدين وفاقدي الأهلية من المعماريين العرب... ثم نتسائل أين المعماريين العرب من حركة التجديد والتطوير والإبداع؟! ... ولماذا يغيب المعماري العربي عن الساحة المعمارية العالمية؟!!!
لن نتكلم عن راسم بدران أو رفعة الجادرجي أو محمد صالح مكية أو زها حديد أو غيرهم من الذين تلقوا تعليمهم المعماري في جامعات الغرب... حيث الغلبة للفكر والمنهجية والابداع... مع عدم اهمال أهمية الإظهار المعماري في توضيح الفكرة للمتلقي.
وللحديث بقية.


----------



## samir mana (15 يناير 2007)

مع الاختلافات الشديده والمتباينه بين تقييمات الدكاتره والتي تصل احيانا الى التناقض التام في نفس المشروع 
الا ان الموضوع الاكثر اهميه هو شخصنة التقييم للمشاريع كمحبة بعض الدكاتره لبعض الطلبه او معرفتهم خارج اطار الاكاديميه وبالتالي التأثير المباشر على التقييم
وهنالك مسألة نظره الرضاء الدائمه وذلك حينما يتأثر الدكتور بحب احد المشاريع من بداية الفكره ومن هنا يبدا بوصف المشروع وكأنه في قمة الكمال ويتغاضى عند التصاميم والتفاصيل التي لاتحمل الحلول المنطقيه و قد يحمل المشروع اخطاء كارثيه لكن نظرة الرضاء من الدكتور تتغاضى عنها وقد ينظر نظره سطحيه ويضع درجة الرضاء وخلاص هي هذه اكبر مشكله يواجهها الطالب المعماري ومشكوريين


----------



## metalsword (18 يناير 2007)

الأخ الدكتور رجوب المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع جيد كطرح ولكن هل من مستجيب لأي رأي من الآراء مهما كان جيداً.
كلنا كمهندسين مررنا بهذه المرحلة , مرحلة الطلبة, وأصابنا الإستياء من كثير من الدكاترة أو الأساتذة المعنيين بنقاش المشروع.
من وجهة نظري, كمهندس معماري ليس بحديث تخرج أقول:
عند نقاش مشروع أي طالب يجب أن ننسى أننا أساتذة ودكاترة, بل يجب أن نناقش المشروع على أساس أنه مشروع لطالب ,خبرته لازالت قليلة نسبياً. وهذا أولاً.
ثانياً: ننظر إلى عدة نقاط أساسية في المشروع: 
1-هل حقق المشروع الغاية منه (الاستفادةutility).
2-هل الطابع العام للمشروع يوحي بالغاية منه .
3-الناحية الجمالية (beauty). وهل تحققت, وهذه نقطة تعتمد على تذوق كل أستاذ للجمال من وجهة نظره.
فإذا تحققت هذه النقاط يجب أن ينجح المشروع. وهنا تتفاوت درجة نجاحه بمقدار تحقق النقاط المذكورة, فتكبر العلامة أوتصغر .ويبقى المشروع ناجحاً.
وبتقديري كلما وجد الطالب نقاشاً بناءاً من الأساتذة والدكاترة, كلما ازداد فهماً وإيجابية.
أرجو أن لاأكون قد أطلت وما ذكرت وجهة نظري الشخصية.


----------



## د.م. رياض (22 يناير 2007)

مش عارف شو بدكو تعرفو بالزبط عن تقييم مشاريع التخرج؟ معرفة طريقة التقييم أو شو هي الطريقة الي تعطي علامة كاملة بعد عرض المشروع أمام اللجنة العلمية الممتحنة؟ لا يوجد نجاح لأي مشروع ازا كان الطالب مش واثق من نفسه وطريقة عرضه لمشروعه ليست سلسة ولديه معوقات و صعوبات في طريقة عرض المشروع، بدي قول أنه نجاح مشروع التخرج يكمن في شخص الطالب و مدى تمكنه و قوة الاقناع و اصراره عبر طريقة عرضه برأيي و تجربتي رغم أنها تجربة خارج التراب العربي(اوروبا) الا أنها تعطي أهمية للطالب أولا و بعدها أصالة المشروع ذاته(لأنه الطالب هو الذي اختار الموضوع) فالستين بالمية 60% التي تمثل طريقة العرض والاخراج مرتبطة بالمشروع ذاته (أصالة المشروع، حداثة و فائدة هذا الأخير.....) وبالتالي العلاقة متكاملة المشروع طريقة العرض و الطالب. الأهم من كل ماذكر مستوى الطالب العلمي و مدى المامه بتخصصه واستيعابه لكل الدروس المقدمة منذ التحاقه بالكلية الى غاية تقديمه مشروع التخرج.... مشروع التخرج هو ثمرة جهد 6 سنوات دراسة (نظري و تطبيقي) و ليس 12 شهر لكتابة المشروع!....


----------



## بشير الأديمي (14 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
عملية تقييم مشاريع الطلبة عملية معقدة وتعتمد على أكثر من عامل.
فمثلاً هنا في بلغاريا تسلم للطلبة في بداية الفصل الدراسي المعطيات الاولية للمشروع.
واعني بالمعطيات التالي:
خريطة للموقع بمقياس رسم 
محتويات المشروع بمعنى نوع المبنى و الاقسام التي يتكون منها المبنى والمساحات المطلوبة
ويتم عمل جدول للسمستر و يقسم إلى 15 اسبوع بحيث يقوم الطلبة كل اسبوع بتنفيذ عملية محددة في الجدول فمثلا
الاسبوع الأول والثاني لزيارة الموقع و عمل البحث الاولي للمشروع وتجميع ما يمكن تجميعة من المعلومات عن المبنى .
الاسبوع الثالث يتم عرض كل طالب للمعلومات التي قام بتجميعها ويتم مناقشة كل طالب على حدة بحيث يشارك الجميع في هذه المناقشة 
في الاسبوع الرابع والخامس ليقدم الطلبة سكتشات للمساقط ويتم مناقشتها من الجميع 
ولكي لا اطيل الحديث في كل مناقشة يتم إعطاء كل طالب درجة بحسب تفاعلة في المناقشة والعمل الذي قام بتقديمة.
يتم خلال الفصل الدراسي عمل ثلاث مناقشات رئيسية أو رئيسة بمعنى مشاركة أكثر من مدرسين في المناقشة للمشاريع.

في العادة يقوم الاستاذ المشرف بعمل التقييم الاساسي و في المناقشة النهائية يعرض المشروع على لجنة المناقشة ويتم تقسيم الدرجات على عدد المدرسين المشاركين.
بالطبع عند التقييم النهائي يؤخذ بالاعتبار عدد من المعاملات مثل:
الموهبة
الحلول التي تم تقديمها 
طريقة عرض المشاريع
نسبة الحضور والمشاركة 
للاسف في بعض الاحيان مزاج اللجنة يكون له دور في عملية التقييم.
الموضوع طويل ومعقد لهذ اكتفي بهذا القدر حالياً


----------



## بشير الأديمي (14 فبراير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
عملية تقييم مشاريع الطلبة عملية معقدة وتعتمد على أكثر من عامل.
فمثلاً هنا في بلغاريا تسلم للطلبة في بداية الفصل الدراسي المعطيات الاولية للمشروع.
واعني بالمعطيات التالي:
خريطة للموقع بمقياس رسم 
محتويات المشروع بمعنى نوع المبنى و الاقسام التي يتكون منها المبنى والمساحات المطلوبة
ويتم عمل جدول للسمستر و يقسم إلى 15 اسبوع بحيث يقوم الطلبة كل اسبوع بتنفيذ عملية محددة في الجدول فمثلا
الاسبوع الأول والثاني لزيارة الموقع و عمل البحث الاولي للمشروع وتجميع ما يمكن تجميعة من المعلومات عن المبنى .
الاسبوع الثالث يتم عرض كل طالب للمعلومات التي قام بتجميعها ويتم مناقشة كل طالب على حدة بحيث يشارك الجميع في هذه المناقشة 
في الاسبوع الرابع والخامس ليقدم الطلبة سكتشات للمساقط ويتم مناقشتها من الجميع 
ولكي لا اطيل الحديث في كل مناقشة يتم إعطاء كل طالب درجة بحسب تفاعلة في المناقشة والعمل الذي قام بتقديمة.
يتم خلال الفصل الدراسي عمل ثلاث مناقشات رئيسية أو رئيسة بمعنى مشاركة أكثر من مدرسين في المناقشة للمشاريع.

في العادة يقوم الاستاذ المشرف بعمل التقييم الاساسي و في المناقشة النهائية يعرض المشروع على لجنة المناقشة ويتم تقسيم الدرجات على عدد المدرسين المشاركين.
بالطبع عند التقييم النهائي يؤخذ بالاعتبار عدد من المعاملات مثل:
الموهبة
الحلول التي تم تقديمها 
طريقة عرض المشاريع
نسبة الحضور والمشاركة 
للاسف في بعض الاحيان مزاج اللجنة يكون له دور في عملية التقييم.
الموضوع طويل ومعقد لهذ اكتفي بهذا القدر حالياً


----------



## احمدصابر (14 مارس 2007)

الموضوع جميل وبالاخص للمارسين من شباب الدكاترة والمدرسيين المساعدين ولا يتسع الوقت للافادة بالرأى كاملا لانه يتاج الى دراسة واقعية ومنهجية واضحة نستطيع من خلالها تقييم مشاريع الطلبة ولكن بشكل عام وانا واحد من المدرسيين المساعدين بأحد الكليات ارى ان هناك تفاوت كبير فى الاراء بين الدكاترة فى التقييم وهناك من ينظر فى المشروع بسطحية وهناك من يدقق فى تفاصيل قد لاتكون ضرورية لذا ارى
ان يكون هناك منهجية ونقط تقييم واضحة للطالب والدكتور وان تحدد اولاويات التقيم بحيث ان يكون هناك تصنيف لدرجة المشروع من حيث مثلا
1-الهدف الرئيسى للمشروع ...............درجة
واقصد به تحقيق الوظيفة الاساسية للمشروع
2- مدى الابداع المعمارى فى الفكرة.........درجة
3- الاخراج المعمارى واسلوب التقديم .........درجة
لان لغة المعمارى هى الرسم فلابد ان تكون هذه الغة واضحة بشكل جيد
4- التفاصيل الداخلية للمشروع.................درجة
وقد تزيد عناصر التقيم عن هذا ان كان هناك متطلبات معينة اخرى لكن بهذا التصنيف قد يفيد جدا الطالب فى العملية التعليمية وابالاخص عندما تكون الدرجة مفصلة امامه ليعرف اين نقاط ضعفه ويحسن منها كما تقل مشاكل التظلم ويسأل الطالب لماذا اخذ هذه الدرجة او تلك 
ارجو من الله ان يكون فى هذا القدر الكفاية واشكر من طرح هذا الموضوع


----------



## arch_hamada (17 مارس 2007)

*الهوية المعمارية*

هذا المقال كتبه الدكتور مشارى اتمنى ان يفيدكم :63: :63: :63: 
اسالكم الدعاء
والصلاة على النبي
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمدعيله الصلاة والسلام​ 
د. مشاري عبدالله النعيم
(رئيس قسم العمارة بجامعة الملك فيصل)

قبل عدة سنوات شاهدت فيلماً سينمائياً يدعى "المدينة المعتمة" the derk city هذا الفيلم الذي يصور مدينة تعيش في الظلام دون ان تشرق الشمس فيها ابداً، تتحول فيها التركيبة العمرانية كل لحظة تجعل من ساكني المدينة في حالة تشوش مستمر لا يستطيعون بأي حال من الاحوال بناء ذاكرة مع المكان ويعيشون حالة اللا انتماء تزيد من حالة التوتر النفسي الذي يعيشه السكان وتجعلهم في حالة اللا استقرار. بين الفينة والاخرى تظهر صور قديمة يعرفها السكان تذكرهم بماض كانوا يعيشونه في زمن ما ومكان ما، صور تشكل ذاكرتهم. تلك المدينة التي كانت عبارة عن مستعمرة في الفضاء يحكمها بعض الاشرار هي مدينة تتشكل باستمرار حاول فيها هؤلاء الاشرار السيطرة على مجموعة من البشر من خلال اقناعهم انهم يعيشون في المدينة التي يعرفونها ولكن في زمن او ازمان مختلفة من خلال التحول اليومي في التركيبة العمرانية فتظهر مبان وتختفي اخرى بصفة مستمرة تزيد من حيرة هؤلاء البشر. تبعاً لذلك ومع تتابع الاحداث، بدأت هوية ساكني المدينة تتشكل تبع هذا التغير الدائم الذي يعشيونه، تختلط المشاعر النبيلة بالمشاعر الشريرة مع تحول المدينة، تظهر العاطفة للمكان مع ظهور صور معروفة مختزنة في الذاكرة، ويسطر القلق مع كل صورة جديدة يراها هؤلاء، خصوصاً اذا كانت الصورة المتغيرة في نفس المكان الذي رأوه بالامس. لقد نجح المخرج الى حد ملفت للنظر في ابراز اهمية البيئة المعمارية كبيئة تشكل الغلاف المحيط بالانسان والتي منها ينسج تجربته الاولى ويبني بها ومعها تجاربه البصرية، هذه البيئة التي تصنع خبرته القديمة وتعينه على تحديد موقفه من كل تجربة جديدة.

مؤخراً شاهدت فيلماً آخر يدعى "عودة المومياء" the Mummy's Return وهو احد الافلام التي يمكن للمشاهد ان يتعرف من خلاله على جزء من العمارة المصرية القديمة خصوصاً عندما اعيد بناء مدينة الكرنك بمعابدها واسوارها وقصورها بالكمبيوتر. حتى الرسوم الجدارية الملونة والزخارف الداخلية اعيدت للحياة بصورة ملفتة للنظر. الفيلم الذي يربط الحقيقة التاريخية بالاسطورة يبدأ قبل 5000عام وتجري احداث الفيلم في الثلاثينات من القرن العشرين (فترة الاكتشافات المهمة للحضارة المصرية القديمة) في ربط شبه خيالي الا انه يدور حول مدينة "أم شير" الاسطورية التي يزعم الفيلم ان الحياة والقوة لـ "آمحو تب" ستعود في تلك المدينة. من الناحية المعمارية لابد للمشاهد ان اخترن عدداً من الصور المبهرة للمعمارة المصرية القديمة والتي صورت ببراعة واحترافية لا يملك المشاهد الا الاقتناع بما يشاهده.

هل نستطيع ان نتحدث هنا عن تكامل الفنون؟ هل نستطيع ان نتحدث عن تداخل الفنون البصرية بالذات؟ الذي اراه ان الفنون البصرية جميعها تقوم بدور مهم في تشكيل هوية المتلقي، فالسينما كفن بصري حركي لابد ان يترك اثراً على شخصية المشاهد، والعمارة كفن بصري معاش يجربه الانسان في كل لحظة لابد ان يصنع الخبرة القديمة عند الانسان، خصوصاً تجربة الفضاء البصري. لعلنا كذلك نثير اهمية السينما في نقل الصورة المعمارية للمشاهد، فمن تجربة فلسفية عميقة مقرونة بالخيال العلمي في فيلم "المدينة المعتمة" الى تجربة اسطورية مقرونة بحقائق تاريخية وآثارية تعكسها البيئة العمرانية الفرعونية في فيلم "عودة المومياء" يسبح المشاهد مع الفضاء البصري المعماري ويبني عبر السيناريوهات التي تطرحها المشاهد تجربة ذهبية بصرية لم يعشها في الواقع ولكنها بالتأكيد اعادت صياغة خبرته القديمة.

المصدر : جريدة الرياض / العمران والتنمية
الاحد 27 رجب 1422 - Sunday 14 October


----------



## الأمل موجود (18 مارس 2007)

مهندسين المستقبل


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 أبريل 2007)

عزيزي دكتور الرجوب المحترم
الموضوع المطروح غاية في الاهمية وهو مرتبط في اعتقادي بوضع اسس ومعايير موحدة لدى لجنة التحكيم لاي مشروع معماري كان بغض النظر عن المرحلة سواء كان في مراحل مبتدئة او متقدمة في الجامعة او في الحياة العملية قبل عملية التقييم لانة لا يمكن ان يتم ترك الامر لخبرة وخلفية وثقافة والتخصص الدقيق لكل عضو في لجنة التحكيم.
كل المشاكل التي تحدث عنها اخواننا المشاركين سابقا في الموضوع ناتجة عن اختلاف مدارس اساتذتنا المحترمين على الرغم بان وجود مدارس مختلفة يثري عملية التقييم اذا كانت عملية مدروسة وليست بطرق مزاجية يغلب عليها في بعض الاحيان الخلافات الشخصية والمزاج العام للدكتور او المقيم.
لذلك فعملية التقييم لها اسسها تبدا من وضع معايير التقييم وكذلك الاتفاق على نسب لكل معيار من النسبة الاجمالية.
بعد ذلك يتم تجريب هذة المعايير لمعرفة مدى صلاحيتها ومدى مصداقيتها في التقييم الحقيقي من خلال تجريب هذة المعايير على مجموعة محددة من المشاريع للتحقق من الصفات سابقة الذكر.
وفيما يلي بعض المعايير المقترحة من قبلي لاخذها بالاعتبار:
1. تدرج الفكرة وملائمة الكتل المقترحة للموقع المقترح.
2. علاقة المشروع المقترح بالمباني القائمة.
3. مدى ملائمة الحل للموقع العام من ناحية حركة السيارات وعددها وحركة المشاة وطبوغرافية الارض والمناخ السائد.
4. تحقيق اهداف المشروع العامة وذلك من خلال الالتزام بالبرنامج المعماري المعد مسبقا والقدرة على تحقيقه في الحل المقترح.
5. تحقيق علاقات وظيفية مناسبة بين الفراغات المختلفة. وخلق حركة سليمة داخل التصميم.
هذا جزء وسيتم اكمالة لاحقا


----------



## حسام عبدالله (4 أبريل 2007)

6. الالتزام بالمقاييس الانسانية والمقاييس العامة للاشياء لتحقيق المساحات المطلوبة للفراغات والحركة وذلك حسب نوع المشروع.
7. تحقيق المشروع لمبدا الكفاءة الاقتصادية بمعنى وضع الحلول المطلوبة للمشروع متضمنا جميع العناصر الوظيفية والجمالية ولكن باقل تكلفة ممكنة.
8. قابلية تنفيذ المشروع من الناحية الانشائية.
9. الافكار الابداعية "الغير تقليدية" يجب ان تاخذ بالاعتبار وكذلك الجراة في التصميم.
10. قدرة المصمم عن الدفاع عن الحل المقترح بشكل منطقي قادر على الاقناع.
11. الاظهار العام للمشروع.
تلك كانت في تقديري معايير جديرة باخذها بالاعتبار في عملية التقييم.
وان شاء الله سيكون هنالك مشاركات اخرى في هذا الموضوع.


----------



## حمدى العوضى (4 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعة الموضوع اسهل من كده بكتير وان كان مثير للجدل 
لأن فيه اختلاف كبير فى وجهات النظر بين الكاترة بعضهم البعض والمعيدين ايضآ ولكن هناك بعض الخطوات البسيطة التى لو اخذت فى الإعتبار لتخطينا عقبة الإختلاف فى وجهات النظر بعض الشئ وهى كالآتى
1- القيام بعمل بحث كامل وشامل عن المشروع المراد تصميمه
وفيه يتم دراسة الآتى
- معرفة الأبعاد والمساحات التصميمية القياسية
- معرفة المتطلبات التصميمية والخدمية للمشروع 
- الإطلاع على المشاريع المصممة مسبقآ والمنفذة على ارض الواقع
- معرفة الأخطاء التى بها وتلاشيها 
- زيارة مشاريع مصممة على ارض الواقع
-2- مطابقة المشروع لأرض الواقع بحيث الا يكون خيالى فوق اللازم
3- المتابعة الدورية مع المعيدين والدكاترة فى الكلية 
مع تطبيق هذه الخطوات يكون المشروع باذن الله ناجح متميز 
ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت وارجو الرد ما اذا كنت قد اصابنى التوفيق من عدمه 
 معمارى مسلم


----------



## أريج الايمان (28 يونيو 2007)

بصراحة الموضوع ده شدني جدا لان كل طالب وطالبه في قسم عماره عند تقديم مشروعه للتقيم لايدري علي اي شئ سيتم تقيم مشروعه وبالتي الواحد منا بيكون في حيره لان بعض الاساتذه لكل واحد منهم اسلوبه فمثلا دكتور اهم حاجه الفكره ولذلك ياتي التقييم بناءا علي ذلك بغض النظر عن اذاكنت اخطات في اي شئ بالمشروع واخر اهم حاجه الاخراج للمشروع واخر لاتدري علي اي اساس هو بيقيم ياريت اي احد من هؤلاء فعلا يحدد اسس التقييم وان كنت اري صعوبه في ذلك لان كل منا له وجهة نظره الخاصه للمشروع


----------



## m_man20 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

بالنسبة للمعايير والاسس التي على اساسها يقيم طالب البكلريوس في قسم العمارة طوال فترة دراسته والتي ربما تمتد الى 6 سنوات في بعض الجامعات العربية فهي لا تخلوا من عدة معايير كالتالي:
1- استيعاب الطالب لمفهوم المهمه الموكله اليه
2- تعامل الطالب مع مشكلة التصميم للمهمه الموكله اليه
3- امكانية تطبيق الحلول المقترحه وخلوها من مشاكل تصميمية فادحة "مثل تصميم باب مدخل شقة اقل من 1م عرضا او اكثر من ذلك بشكل مبالغ فيه وغير مبرر"
4- حضور المبررات للتصميم ووجود فكرة تقود التصميم في جميع اجزاءه
5- ايجادة الطالب للعمل تحت الضغط
6- الافكار والمهارات المطلوب اكتسابها من قبل الطالب
7- ....الخ
تقيم الطالب من خلال المشروع وكيفية معالجته وتسلسل الشرح والافكار وهل هو مؤهل ان يخرج للممارسة في للحياة العملية


----------



## المعماري اللطيف (17 سبتمبر 2007)

RBF قال:


> يا جماعة ، أنا شايف ان تقريباً آراء الدكاترة مش ممكن تتفق، و انهم صحيح بيعصروا الطلبة ، و ساعات بيطلعوا عينيهم ، بل ان هناك فئة تتخذ الطلبة وسيلة للانتقام من اخرين ، و لكن دعونا نرى الموضوع من وجهة نظرهم
> هناك فعلاً بعض الطلبة الأغبياء و هذا لافكاك منه و هو حقيقة مؤكدة ، و دول مش لازم يتخرجوا أصلاً و ايضاً هناك طلبة عباقرة ، و لهذا يجب أن يتذبذب مستوى حكم الأساتذة و الشدة التي يستخدمونها هي بمثابة المصفاة، صحيح كله بيعدي في الآخر، بس بتفرق في التقديرات، و ده الي بيلعب عليه الدكاتره، طبعاً بغض النظر عن بعض التجاوزات التي تحدث ، و من الطرفين
> 
> في رأيي أن المشكلة مستمرة و أن الأمل في المعيدين الذين سيتسنى لهم في غضون أعوام قليلة فرض قوانينهم الخاصة أو كما أتمنى إصلاحاتهم، لأنهم هم أول من تعرض لهذه المعاملات


 



اخواني الاعزاء
من وجهة نظري كطالب هندسة معمارية ادرس في المملكة الاردنية استغرب القول بان هنالك طالب هندسة غبي و خصوصا هندسة معمارية وهو التخصص الذي احتل المركز الاول في الحد الادنى لمعدلات القبول بالنسبة لاقسام الهندسة المختلفة في الجامعات الاردنية.
ولذلك اتسأل كيف ان ذلك حقيقة مؤكدة اذا كان من الممكن ان يؤكدها احد من الدكاترة لنا . والكلام( بان دول مش لازم يتخرجو )اعتقد بان اي اكاديمي في تخصص العمارة وهو التخصص الذي يعتمد على التجربة ومحاولة تطوير الذات بالذات يعتقد ذلك قد ظُلم الكثير من الطلاب تحت يديه .
ما اود قوله :
انه لا ياتي اي تقصير من ناحية النوع و التفكير من اي طالب ملتزم مع من هو مشرف عليه من الدكاترة في اي من مشاريع التصميم واذا ما كان هنالك تقصير بالفكرة التصميمية او التشكيل فهو تقصير من الدكتور المشرف لان هذه المرحلة تاخذ الوقت الكافي للتعديل و المناقشة .
للاسف هذه المداخلة من اخي RBF وتعبيره عن وجهة نظر الدكاترة تعكس ما هو حاصل في تخصص الهندسة المعمارية من ناحية موضوعية من قبل الدكاترة .الذين لا يتذكرون امانة المهنة الا عند وضع العلامة ما عدا ذلك فهو غير مهم لاخراج احقادهم على الطالب المسكين حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل متناسين مخافة الله العلي القدير . 
اتمنى وضع معاير يلتزم بها الطالب و المعلم.
وشكراً للجميع


----------



## باهي محمد يسري (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان المشرع الجيد يحب ان يكون مختلف ومتميز وخيالي ونستطيع تنفيذه


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هناك صعوبة في تقييم المشاريع لطلبة العمارة ذلك ان الامر نسبي حيث هناك اختلاف في المدارس المعمارية و اختلاف في الاذواق .:73:


----------



## nectar-arch (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ارائكم رائعة شكرا لكم


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من واقع تجربتي كطالبة اولا ثم كاحد اعضاء الهيئة المعاونة "مدرس مساعد"
فانني كما سبق وذكر الاخوة قد تيقنت من عدم وجود اي معايير واسس لتقييم معظم وليس كل مشاريع الطلبة
فللاسف يختلف التقييم تبعا ل عدة امور رغم وجود العديد من الرسائل الاكاديمية والابحاث العلمية لتثبيت هذه المعايير ولكن يبقى امل توحيد هذه المقاييس
من هذه الاسباب:
*اختلاف الجامعة التي تخرج منها المحكم: وهذا يؤدي لاختلاف طريقة تفكيره ونظرته الفنية وتدرج اولوية محددات التقييم.فمثلا كتجربة مشاريع التخرج في مصر تكون اللجنة المحكمة مجموعة منالاساتذة من عدة جامعات وفي عام تخرجي.... كان تأثر المحكمين باخراج المشروع ظاهر جدا عن باقي القيم ممارفع تقديرات عدد من الزملاء بصفة عامة عن اخرين اهتمو بالفكرة والشكل يتبع الوظيفة وكل اساسيات عمارة الرواد مما جعل هناك تفاوتا كبيرا في التقييم بين اللجنة الداخلية من القسم وبين لجنة المحكمين الخارجية
*وارى ان هذه المشكلة يمكن حلها كما ذكرته احد الزميلات في رساله الماجستير هو عمل جدول تقييمي لمحددات التقييم لاي مشروع ويضع هذا الجدول الاساتذه المشرفين ع المشروع من اوله
وبالتالي يعطوا نسبة مئوية اعلى لكل عنصر بناء ع الهدف الاساسي من اختيار المشروع من الاساس
فمثلا العمارة السكنية تاخذ اكبر نسبة للحل الوظيفي الامثل واستغلال المساحات
القرية السياحية تاخذ اكبر نسبة على الوظيفية والتوجيه وتنسيق الموقع وهك\ا دواليك
مع مراعاة ان يكون الجدول مرن ومتغير حسب كل مشروع وظروفه وهكذا نقوي القيمة المطلوبة لدى الطالب ولا نؤثر او نطغى بالاخراج على الوظيفة مع مراعاة تنبيه الطلبة لهذا الاسلوب حتى يكون عملهم موجهة لتحقيق الهدف..........
وانشاء الله لكم مني تباعا اسباب جديدة ورؤى مختلفة لامكانية حلها


----------



## rahel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

انا في راي كل دكتور وليه طريقه تفكيرولا يسمحوا للطلبه ان يعبرو عن اللي هم عيزين يعملوه
انا عندي مشكله كبيره جدا مع الدكاتره للسبب ده
في دكاتره ه بتحب الكرفات بنعملها كرفات ....................وهكذا 
واحنا معندناش اي فرصه انحنا نفكر او نسرح بخيالنا بعيد
اسف لو طولت عليكم


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> للاسف الشديد الكثير من الدكاتره لا يوضحون فكرة المشروع المقدم للطالب وعلى اي الاسس اختير هذا المشروع بالذات لهذه المرحلة وماهي المهارات المراد اكتسابها من قبل الطالب ولماذا بالتحديد هذه المهارات وكيف يمكن للطالب ان يستفيد من هذه المهارات وتوظيفها عند ممارسة المهنة.
> كما ان من المشاكل والاخطاء الدارجه بين الطلاب و المشرفين عليهم هو ان التقييم و التركيز يكون على المنتج التصميمي النهائي بينما هو الاولى من وجهة نظر تعليمية بحته هو التركيز على العمليات والمراحل والصعوبات التي انتجت هذا التصميم .. سواء كان المنتج النهائي ممتاز او اقل من ذلك فالمهم في هذه المرحلة استيعاب الطلبه للمهمه واستيعابهم لمراحل خروج التصميم وكيفية التعامل مع صعوباته.
> في النهاية العمارة مهنة متعلقة بمهارات تكتسب .. فتطور مستوى الطالب واكتسابه لمهارات لم يكن يتقنها لابد ان تكون لها تأثير في تقييم المشرف و خاصة الدرجه التي ستعطى له وهذا من باب تشجيع الطالب لاكتساب مهارات اخرى وتخفيف المنافسة الغير شريفه بين بعض الطلاب التي يسيؤون فهم العملية التعليمية وللاسف كثير من المشرفين والدكاتره يشاركونهم في هذا الفهم الخاطيء.
> 
> والله اعلم




ادق وصف للحال بصراحة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.hashem007 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لقد حيرني هذا الموضوع كما حيركم , ولكن بحثت عن الجواب عند مختصين بالعمارة وكان التالي :
1- وجود فكرة تصميمية للمشروع concept / phylosoph
و المقصود بالفكرة و الفلسفة أن يتعلق بها كل شيء حتي أدق التفاصيل و ممكن أن تكون الفكرة تكنولوجية مثل ( مبنى موفر للطاقة باستخدام المرايا الشمسية ) و ممكن أن يكون أقتصادي مثل استغلال المساحات بأكبر شكل ممكن ....الخ
2- التنظيم orgnization
وهي شكل توزيع الكتل بشكل يتناسب مع الموضوع و الوظيفة مثل : التنظيم شريطي , أو مروحي radial, أو علي شكل تجمع مربع ....الخ
3- التكوين المعماري composition
و يقصد فيه التكوين المعماري في وضع الكتل المتناسبة 3d
4- وسائل التناسق MEANS OF HARMONTION
وهي الاسلحة التي يملكها المعماري من أجل تقوية المشروع وهي
- النسب و التناسب 
- اختيار الالوان المناسبة , ( الملمس المناسب )
- الوحدة و التنوع 
- التماثل و الاتماثل 
- الايقاع 
- التجانس
ملاحظة مهمة الي جميع اخواني المهندسين /
1- يبدأ العمل بالتصميم من لاعلي الي الاسفل في الشروط الاربعة وليس العكس مطلقاً
2- لفهم هذا الموضوع بشكل موسع يجب على كل مهندس أو طالب أن يكون عنده كتاب 
ARCHITECTURE FORM SPANCE ORDER
لانه كناب مهم جدا جدا جدا

------------
هذا ما أردت أن أفيدكم فيه بعد جهد وحيرة طويلة
و للاسف الشديد في الجامعات العربية أنهم لايركزون على الفكرة بل يبدؤون بالتنظيم وهذا الفرق في العمارة بين الشرق و الغرب فهم يهتمون جداً بموضوع الفكرة
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
_*مهندس معماري من فلسطين 
eng. hashem007*_


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 نوفمبر 2007)

تمام معاك حق
بس كل الاسس دى نظرى بس
لكن فى الواقع مفيش حاجة منها بيطبق


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

sasy0o0o قال:


> تمام معاك حق
> بس كل الاسس دى نظرى بس
> لكن فى الواقع مفيش حاجة منها بيطبق



كلامك صحيح فالكلام النظري يمكن ان تفرد فيه صفحات 
وتكتب فيه رسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائل عن اسس التقييم 
ولكن للاسف في الوطن العربي فان البحث العلمي مفصول عن الواقع العملي 
فلا احد يستفيد من نتائج ابحاث النقد والتعليم المعماري الافي مرحلة الاستقصاء الخاصة بالبحث فقط
ولكن عندي تعقيب بسيط
فانا ارى ان هذه المشكلة موجودة عند الاساتذه الكبار فقط
فمن تجربتي ايضا (فلا استطيع ان اعمم الكلام) فان صغار المدرسين وخاصة حديثي الحصول على درجة الدكتوراه
لديهم عقل متفتح وقابل للنقد ايضا
ولديهم امل في احداث تغيير في اسلوب التعليم اذا اتيحت لهم الفرصة
ولا اقصد اهانه اساتذتي الكبار فلهم كل الفضل فيما وصلنا اليه جميعا
ولكن العملية التعليمية المعمارية يجب ان تواكب العصر وتتطور بشكل سريع وحديث ويصعب هذا على من مارس اسلوب واحد طيله 30 او 40 عام فلهم العذر طبعا فمن شب على شيء شاب عليه
مع تكرار ( المقصود هنا التماس العذر وفهم اسبابهم في عدم التغير وليس الاهانة او التجريح لا سمح الله)
واعطاهم الله الصحة والعافية لما علمونا ولو بكلمة
كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا


----------



## sasy0o0o (9 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو من الله ان يكون ذلك حقا 
لان مايحدث هوة تاثر الحداثى بمن سلفهم
ولكن الامل فى الغد بتوفيق الله اكير
ولكن يمكن بمناقشة لاسلوب الطالب ومناقشة لكيف يتمكن الطالب من ان يجعل الدكتور او المدرس الجامعى يسمعله هوة مايحتاج مناقشة وفرد لصفحات وصفحات
حتى لانشعر فقط بالنجاح بل بانتصار على وضع طالما احبطنا


----------



## abudreen (6 ديسمبر 2007)

أعرفكم بنفسي و لو باختصار ، كنت طالب معماري في دفعة تخرج مكونة من 6 طلبة . ببساطة هذه الدفعة أول دفعة من نوعها تتخرج في فترة طالت 8 أشهر و أخيرا بعد التقطير و التعصير والمواجهات تخرج طالب واحد و هو العبد لله . و هذا كله بعد معاناة مع مشكلة التسلط و النقص التي تمتلك منسق مشاريع هذه الدفعة و الذي تعامل معنا بسياسة التوقيع على مستندات و تعهدات حول عدد و كم اللوحات و الطلبات التي يطلبها منا و أخيرا تخرجنا بالكم وليس بالنوع 
السبب ان هذا المنسق أولا مطرود من أحد الكليات الجامعية ، ثم انه من أول تعيينه في القسم أستلم دور منسق مشاريع الذي كان مشغولا من قبل بروف و هذا المنسق لديه بكالوريس+دبلومه ، وكون بمجهوده لجنة مكافحة السلوك السيئ للطالب و أخيرأ وبغمضة عين أصبح رأيس قسم العمارة لأحد الجامعات العربية بعد عام واحد من تعيينه ، مما اصبح لديه كامل الصلاحيات للتاثير على أعضاء لجنة التقييم وتحريكهم على هواه 
بالذمة أهذا يصب في مصلحة مسار التقييم العلمي.........أعتذر بأن أول مشاركة لي بهذه الصورة و لكني أريد أن ألمح بان مسار العملية التعليمية في هذه المنطقة أصبح متدهورا


----------



## sasy0o0o (7 ديسمبر 2007)

معك حق ولكن نامل ان الغد يكون افضل


----------



## فراس فراس (18 يناير 2008)

*اسس التحكيم في جامعة معمار سنان*

أنا تخرجت من جامعة معمار سنان في استانبول 
كان أسلوب الجامعة هو تهيئة الطالب أكاديميا خلال مدة الدراسة ومن ثم يطلب منه مشروع تخرج يختاره هو من ضمن ثلاثة مواضيع واسعة النطاق وتتيح للطالب اختيار موضوع يحبه هو
ثم يبدأ الطالب بالعمل دون أي تدخل من الأساتذة ويأتي للمقابلة ويبدأ الأساتذة بالأسئلة التي تكشف عن مدى ثقة الطالب بما عمله وتكشف أيضا إذا ماكان أحدا آخر عمل المشروع عوضا عن الطالب ( الكثيرون يلجؤن لهذا الأسلوب ) ويكشف مدى استفادة الطالب من المواد التي درسها وهل هو أهل لأن يكون معماريا يحمل اسم الجامعة أم لا 
هذه الغاية من مشروع التخرج وهذا هو هدف المدرسين ولا أظن أن الغاية هي تحطيم ثقة الطالب بنفسه بل تعزيزها بتعويده على استعمال المعلومات التي درسها في تصميمه 

لم يكن هناك أي اهتمام من المدرسين بالإخراجات والتلوين والمناظير المبهرة أو الماكت الجميل 
فهذه التفاهات ليس لها اعتبار في تقييم المشروع 
وبنطري النجاح سهل جدا في مشروع التخرج إذا استطاع الطالب أن يثبت للجنة التحكيم أنه أصبح معماريا مزهلا لتصميم مشاريع بنفسه دون الأعتماد على استاذه


----------



## sasy0o0o (19 يناير 2008)

وده اجمل تقييم يافراس


----------



## selfana (9 فبراير 2008)

كوني انا طالبة هندسة عمارة

فأكتر شي مر علي وأثر فيي

انو المهندس المشرف يكون معجب جدا بالشغل 

ويشجع العمل ويقتنع بكل الافكار التصميمة 

وفي لحظة تسليم الفاينل وقدوم المهندسين والدكاترة الاخرين

وفي لحظة سماعه لأي انتقاد منهم 

يغير رأيه بالمشروع وبصير كل الشغل مش منيح

وم بالمستوى المطلوب مع انو كل القرارات التصميمه 

كانت ممتازة وكانت من افضل المشاريع.......


فأصعب شي انو ما يكون في رأي ثابت او ارض نرسى عليها

اثناء دراستنا.....................!!!

الله يكون في العون


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 فبراير 2008)

بالظبط يا سلفنانا دى فعلا مشكلة كبيرة جدا عندنا مش بس كمشكلة معيد او دكتور دى مشكلة معمارى 
ازاى بقى معندهوش راى ثابت ولا وجهة نظر مستقلة يتمسك بيها لحين ثبوت خطاها لكن للاسف التباعية بقت عندنا فى كل شىء


----------



## مووهوب (15 أبريل 2008)

برايي ان الموضوع يحتمل الكثير من الافكار التي من الممكن ان تصلح كقاعدة ارتكاز لتقييم المشاريع وفق اسس ومعاير علمية لا نختلف عليها ولا علي تفاصيلها طالما انها لا تتعارض مع المنطق وتنسجم مع روح علوم وفنون العمارة.....
لكن اسوا ما في الامر و(كالشر الذي لا بد منه) ان التقيم لا يمكن ان ينفصل عن الدوافع والمزاج الشخصي لكل من يقيم المشروع وطبعا هذا لا يتعارض مع طبيعة البشر ويمكن تفهم ذلك حيث انه من المستحيل ان يصبح الانسان كالالة الصماء لديها مجموعة من المعايير تطبقها علي مجموعة من المشاريع وتخلص الي نتيجة لا يشوبها شائبة ......
وللاسف حتي لو تركنا مساحة وهامش لمن يقيم المشروع 10, 20 , 30% لنظرته الشخصية البحتة
الا ان السيء في الموضوع ان يتعدي ذلك ويتاثر عندما يقيم مثلا الفكرة والاظهار وبعض التفاصيل...اخ فمن رضي عنه فطريقه خضراء ومن لم يرضي عنه فطريقه غبراء!!!!


----------



## هالــة (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين يا اخوان على اثراء هذا الموضوع

احترامي للجميع


----------



## عبدالله معماري (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله مشاركتي تكون مفيدة للجميع 

اولاً المظهر العام لمقدم المشروع ووقوفه بثقة امام اللجنة مش بتلعب بسلسة ولا مسبحة بإيدك او تبصبص حوليك 

ثانياً انه انت عاوز تقنع الي جالس امامك فيجب ان تكون مقتنع انت اولاً بفكرة المشروع وتحارب من اجلها

ثالثاً معرفة من امامك وماهي النظريات الي متأثر فيها يعني يتبع اي دراسة وتحاول توفق بينهم قدر الامكان (يعني لازم تتفلسف وتحبك العملية وتكسب جميع الاطراف >> عشان مايجيك الدكتور ويسألك مثل ما سأل زميلتنا التي سبقتني ويعرف انك تبع الدكتور فلان صاحب النظريه المخالفه له .

رابعاً نبدأ الشرح طبعاً مش على طول نبدأ بالشرح على الرسومات لا نبدأ بالفلسفة انسى الرسومات الان وخليها خلفك وعينك على اللجنة بثقة تامه وانت بتوصل لهم الفكره كيف وازاي توصلت للفكره وانك طورتها من مرحله لمرحله ((خلي بالك متجرحش شعور اللجنة خليك في شرحك مرضي الجميع بنظرياته))

خامساً نبدأ نخوش على اللوحات ونبدأ بالتحليل للموقع العام وكيف استفدت من الاشياء المجاورة للموقع وخدمتني وتحليل الموقع من الناحية المناخية وكيف انا استفدت منها وهكذا الى حتى انهي جميع اللوحات طبعاً الزمن محسوب عليك.

باختصار هي عملية عرض بضاعه فكيف تقنع المشتري ببضاعتك , فلازم تكون فيلسوف صاحب كلام كثير 

_بكذا نعرف هم بقيموا ازاي_ 

_1_على المظهر _2_على ثقتك بنفسك _3_ ووقفتك _4_ مدى دفاعك عن المشروع _5_ عن محاولتك ارضأ جميع الاطراف _6_ انه كيف انا استفدة من الموقع وخدماته وتوصلت للفكرة _7_ اظهارك للوحات وجمال تنسيقها مع اكتمال عددها _8_الوقت الذي استغرقتة حتى تقنعهم بالفكرة .

المعذرة على كتر الكلام اعمل ايه انا معماري

انت معماري انت فيلسوف


----------



## ARCH.NESSREEN (8 فبراير 2009)

انا تدرسني دكتورة كل ما سالها ايش اعمل ؟ ايش رايك دكتورة؟ تقول
be an architect
be critecal
الان بعد ان انهيت الفصل الاول من السنه الاولى فهمت المقصود من كل هذا 
مشاريع الهندسة المعمارية هي مشاريع فنية بالدرجة الاولى وكما تخضع اللوحات الفنية للانتقاد وفق اسس معينه فان العمل يخضع لذات التقييمات


----------



## احمد امين الجمل (10 فبراير 2009)

مع احترامي الكامل لك انا نفسي اعرف انت اتعلمت اية من مشاريعك اللي انت صممتها فالحقيقة ان الهندسة المعمارية في الوطن العربي هي علم نفسك بنفسك و ذلك بسبب التخلف في الوطن العربي


----------



## نسمة النيل (23 أبريل 2009)

موضوع لفت نظري كثيرا فشكرا لك يا اخي علي تثبيت هدا الموضوع ليكون محور نقاش وحوار مشترك بين الجميع لان الامر يعنيني كثيرا كوني كنت طالبة يوما ما والان انا محاضرا باحدي الجامعات في الوطن العربي بكلية هندسة العمارة والتخطيط فالامر بنسبة الي اختلف كثيرا عندما كنت طالبة احاول بمجهودي ان اصل لايجاد هذه المعايير والاسس لاتبعها طوال فتره الدراسه ولكني كنت اتوه احيانا وانا ابحث عنها وفي مرات عديدة كنت اتعامل مع المشروع حسب الاولويات عند الاستاد وانتمائه لمدرسة معينه مثلا اهو ينتمي الي المدرسة الوظيفية ام التفكيكيه ام مادا؟ وكان هدا امر جيدا بالنسبة الي جعلني اناقش الافكار من محاور ومدارس عده واستفيد من الاساتده اكثر فاكثر كلما اختلفت اراء ومدرسةاي واحد عن الاخر واثري ملكيتي التصميميه وبالرغم من ان البحث عن اسس للتقويم خاصه لمشاريع الطلبه يختلف كثيراعن المشاريع الحقيقيه والتي لها جوانب تقييم ماديه ملموسه.
و لــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن!!! لا تخلو من مضمون هده المعايير والاسس المتبعة في تقييم مشاريع الطلبة فلا نختلف ان اي مشروع لابد ان يمر بمراحل حتي تنضج الفكره ونقطف ثمار حصيلة هده المراحل في واقع ملموس وكونك تحاول ان تصل الي هده المعايير هو جزءا من العمليه التصميمة والتي قد تكون وجهة نظر الاستاد ولـــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن!!!!
كوني محاضرا لم يختلف كثيرا عن وجهة نظر اساتدي من حيث المضمون عن ما كنت طالبة فالمعايير هي نفسهاوان اختلفت اوجه النظر فالخبره تكتسب بالتجربة يوما بعد يوم فمثلا ادا طرحت لي الان احد مشاريعي وانا طالبة ولو كان ياخد اعلي تقييم لانتقده الان
وبالرغم من انه لا يوجد مقياس محدد للتقييم والموضوع يخضع لحد كبير جدا الى اراء واوجه نظر من يقوم بالتقييم
ولكن يتم بالاتفاق فف البدء يتم تصنيف الطلاب لمجموعات بصوه سريعه وكلما زاد عدد المجموعات كاما كان افضل ثم تتم معاودة التصحيح مره اخري ويتم النقد ولانه دقيق فقد يرفع الطالب الي المجموعه الاعلي منه اوالاقل منه ثم يتفق الاستاف علي الدرجة النهائية وان كان هدا التقييم قد يختلف حسب المكان ايضا فما تلتزم به جامعه ما ربما لا تتقيد به اخرى في شروط تقييمها,ولــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن!!!! 
لاتخلو من هده المعايير فى اغلب الجامعات العربية ان لم اقل كلها واليكم بهده المعايير وضعوها في اعتباراتكم 
فالمعايير والاسس التي على اساسها يقيم طالب البكلريوس في قسم العمارة والتخطيط طوال فترة دراسته انه كالاتي:
1- استيعاب الطالب لمفهوم المشروع المراد تصميميه.
2- تعامل الطالب مع مشكلة التصميم الموكله اليه حسب طبيعة المشروع فمثلا المشاريع السكنية تختلف عن الصناعية حسب المتطلبات الاساسية ومشروع تصميم فيلا سكنيه يختلف عن مشروع عمارات سكنية رغم تشابه طبيعتهما ناهيك ادا اختلفا بتاتا في نوع الاستخدام.
3- تفهم ان لاي مرحلة من مراحل التصميم متطلبات معينة وقد تكون هي نفس المتطلبات ولكنها تختلف في توزيع نسبها فمثلا في المرحله الاولية لا تركز علي الاسراف في الاظهار بل اهتم بالفكره نفسها وبالخطوط ومدلولاتها لان الفكره قد تاحد 70% من درجة هده المرحله.
4- التبحر في مرحلة الدراسات الاوليه للمشروع وجمع المعلومة وتطبيقها في كافة مراحل المشروع وعدم اهمالها فعلي اساسها يقوم المشروع.
5- الدقه في ايجاد المساحات بصورة مثلي وكدلك الاهتمام بالعلاقات الوظيفيه والا كنت معماريا فاشلا.
6- امكانية تطبيق الحلول التصميمية والتخطيطيه المقترحه وخلوها من المشاكل الجسيمه
7- ايجاد المبررات لفكرة التصميم ووجود فكرة تقود لتطويرالتصميم في جميع اجزاءه.
8- تفهم ان لاي مشروع تحديات وموجهات تصميميه معينه
9- ايجادة الطالب للعمل تحت الضغط في وجودالافكار والمهارات المطلوب اكتسابها من قبل الطالب
10-لا تسرق او تقتبس فكرة التصميم من احد وتتبناه لانه سيكشف امرك ولو بعد حين.
11-لا تدع احدا يساعدك في التصميم ولو بجرة قلم لانه سيكشف امرك ايضا بلاعرف منه الطريقة التي نفد بها وتعلم فلن تندم ابدا.
12- دافع عن تصميمك ادا كان هناكpanel creatولا تقف خائفا مكتوف الايدي فنقد الاستاد ما هو استفزاز ايجابى لمصلحتك.
13- ادا كنت خريج واكان هناكpanel creat حاول ان تسجل نقد الاساتده ولا تتجاهلها وتاكد ان 70% او اكثر سينتقدك فيها الممتحن الخارجي.
14-كونك تختار نوع جيد من الورق وتسرف في الاظهار والوزخارف لتكون لوحه فنيه لا تغير وجهة نظر الاستاد في تقيمك فكم من طالب نال درجة عليا وعمله في ورق متواضع لان فكرته جيده وحلوله التصميمية ممتازه.
15-تدكر دائما ان الاستاد يعمل في مصلحة الطالب.
اخيرا انشاء الله اكون قد وضحت الاغلب بالنسبه اليكم في فهم كيف يقيم الاستاد الطالب


----------



## نسمة النيل (24 أبريل 2009)

عفوا ساواصل واطيل عليكم كثيرا ساتناول معايير اخري تخص الفكره والتصميم وهي :
1- لابد ان تكون هناك فكره واضحه لها فلسفه معينه تقود الي التطور في جميع مراحل التصميم المختلفه.
2- التنطيق السليم الناتج من تحليل مرحلة جمع وتحليل المعلومات يقود الي تصميم جيد
3-تكوين الكتل وتركيبها بشكل مترابط ومتناسق من نسب و.....
4-الالتزام التام بمتطلبات اي ورقه مقدمه في المشروع مثلا الموقع العام لابد ان تتوفر فيه المعلومات الكافيه من مناسيب وتشطيبات وغيرها.
5-لابد ان تكون الخطوط معبره عن مدلولاتها في الواجهات مثلا تعبر عن البعد والقرب او غيرها وكدلك في بقية الورق.
6-الاظهار يجب ان لايطغي علي الخطوط و التعامل مع الكتل باختيار الالوان والملمس المناسبوغيرها من وسائل الاظهار الاخري.
7-طريقة عرض المشروع وتسلسل الاوراق حسب ما معروف.
8-ت\كر دائما ان الطالب المميز هو من يهتم بكل دلك اضافة الي الحس الابداعي في الفكره وهو الدي يفرق بين هدا والاخر وحاول ان تاتي دائما بكل ما هو جديد ولا تكرر نفسك من خلال فكرة تصميم واحده.
9- حلولك التقنية لابد ان تكون واقعيه وضع في اعتبارك انه يمكن ان ينفد.
حاول ان تتخيل الفكره بشكل ثلاثي الابعاد من الفكره الاوليه الي اخر مرحله بعمل مجسم او منظور.
اخيرا اوصيك بان تتمرن علي ان تصمم مشروعا كاملا في 6 ساعات اختبر بها نفسك في الاجازات واطلع علي المجلات والكتب لتثري ملكيتك الفكريه.وعفوا ادا اطلت عليك ولكن فقط اردت ان اوضح اكثر لان هده المعايير ايضا لها نسب معينه في تقييم التصميم


----------



## abdulrazeq (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان تقييم المشاريع للطلبة يجب ان تعتمد اسس معينة يتفق عليها الجوري وتطبق على الجميع وكل دكتور وضميره


----------



## abdulrazeq (30 يونيو 2009)

مثلا يتم تقسيم علامة التقييم الى عدة اجزاء
- جزء للفكرة التصميمية ومدى عكسها على المشروع
- جزء للحل الوظيفي 
- جزء للحل الانشائي
- جزء للابداع 
- جزء للاخراج


----------



## abdulrazeq (30 يونيو 2009)

ايضا انا برايي انه يجب ان يكون ضمن الجوري مهندسين بعملون في سوق العمل وليس اكاديميين فقط


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم على الموضوع فهو يفتح عده تساؤلات تعتمد على طبيعه المشروع وفكره المشروه واللجنه التي سوف تقوم بتقييم المشروع 
فكلنا نعلم ان لكل مشروع اتجاه معين وكذلك كلنا نعلم ان العماره لغه عاليمه تعتمد على التصميم والخطوط والرسومات الواضحه ولا تخلى من التخيل والانفراد في معطيات التصميم
صراحه سوف اعرض لكم مواقف حصلت امامي في مناقشه بعض مشاريع التخرج
اولا كان هناك مشروع تصميم مطار وكان المناقش متخصص في البيوت السكنيه فقط فانا لا ادري هل سيعطي المناقش حق الطالب في التقييم وحق المشروع
ثانيا حضرت مناقشه مشروع تخرج مستشفى متكامل وكان المناقش متخصص في التخطيط
ثالثا شاهدت مشاريع قيمه جدا ولو انها اوكلت الى مكتب استشاري للتصميم ما خرج بادق التصاميم لهذا المشروع ولا التوزيع الوظيفي ولا النسب يعني انه مشروع متكامل بمعنى الكلمه ولكن المشكله ان الطالب لم يقدم لوحات الوان كما نرى في المشاريع المقدمه في هذه الايام وكان هناك مشروع من الناحيه التصميمه بعيد كل البعد عن الواقع لكنه لوحه مزخرفه وتفاجات بعد سماع النتيجه ان اللوحه الملونه تاخذ درجات اكثر من التصميم المتكامل.
اطلت عليكم لكن ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت الفكره وبارك الله فيكم
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## ابن حجر (25 فبراير 2010)

*م جلال حجر*

السلام عليكم ,,,,
بصراحة الموضوع ممتاز ويستحق الوقفة الجادة عنده.
قرأت ما كتبه الأخوان والأخوات , وكنت متفقأ معهم في بعض النقاط وأختلفت معهم في بعضها,.
ولكني أريد أن أوضح بعض النقاط التى أنا شخصيا مقتنع جداً بها:

قرأت قبل فترة في أحدى الكتب التي تتناول موضوع الأبداع العلمي والفني وكان الكاتب لعالم أمريكي أخذ فيه عينات البحث على المعماريين كونهم يجمعون بين كلا النوعين من الأبداع(علمي-فيني), ومن ضمن النتائج التي خرج بها هو ان العمل الأبداعي عموما والمعماري خصوصا والحكم عليه من حيث أنه أبداعي أم لا ليس نسبياً فحتى بأختلاف الأراء والأتجاهات يظل عملاً أبداعيا . 

كما أن تقييم مشروع طالب ما لا يجب أن لا يكون أرتجاليا بل له معايير عامة قد تختلف في يعض تفاصيلها من دكتور أو مقيم عن أخر لكنها توصل للغاية نفسها,
المعذرة ,,, سأكمل بعد أن تولع الكهرباء.... لانها طافيه عندي حالياً


----------



## ابن حجر (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ......
الموضوع جميل ويستحق الوقوف عنده بجدية , كنت ألاحظ أثناء دراستي في قسم العمارة أن التقييم من قبل لجنة تحكيم المشاريع (الدكاترة) كان يعتمد على بعض النقاط (مستوى كفائة الدكتور, خبرتة, ومدى تحرر أوتقيد أفكارة من حيث قابليتة للتجديد ,وتقبلة لوجهات النظر المخالفة لأرائة, وكذا نوع اهتمامة فالبعض يركز على التكوين والكتل المعمارية والواجاهات وأخر يركز على فلسفة المشروع وأخر على الوظيفة وأخر على المنظومة البيئية و....الخ)
لكن في الحقيقة كان أبرز وأقوى عامل لاحظتة هو سمعة الطالب أو المصمم, فهناك طلاب أصبحت النظرة اليه أنه متميز ,فأياً كان مشروعة فسيكون في المقدمة والعكس صحيح ...ونلاحظ ذلك بوضوح عندما نرى مشروع مقدم بأسم مهندس مشهور ومعروف كيف أن الكل يتحدث عنه , فالسؤال هنا هو هل أذا كان نفس المشروع ولكن الأسم تغير الى فلان طالب أو مهندس غير مشهور فهل سيلاقي المشروع نفس الرواج ونفس التضخيم.كما في حالتة الأولى,

لذا أرى أن المشاريع يجب أن تقيم بغض النظر عن الأسم الذي قدمة, فكما للمعماري x مشاريعة الأبداعية وحلولة العبقرية الأ أن له مشاريعاً جدا عادية , 

أعمل حالياً في معيداً بأ بالجامعة في قسم العمارة, وخطرت لي فكرة في أن أقيم لوحات طلابي بحيث أن لا يكتب الطالب أسمة على الورقة ويكتفي بكتابة رقم هو رقمة الخاص حتى نهاية الفصل وهكذ أستمر في وضع الدرجات والعلامات لأرقام لا أعرف من صاحبها وفي نهاية الفصل وعند جمع الدرجات كاملة أدرج الاسماء كل الى رقمة.

في الحقيقة لاقت الفكرة أرتياح بالنسبة للطلاب وحصل الطالب على فرصة ليبذل جهدا أكبر لغرض الحصول على علامات اكثر بلا أن يؤثر عليه عوامل الأحباط الذي يتركها رصيدة التأريخي السابق (سمعتة من حيث ارتباط صفة الطالب الجيد أو المقفل عليه)

وفي الأخير مشكورين على طرح هذا الموضوع الهام ,,,, وأعتذر عن الأطاله والأسهاب.


----------



## معمارالشام (17 مارس 2010)

تحية طيبة الى كافة الاعضاء المشاركين بالموضوع..وهو موضوع يقف عند المهندس لضرورته ..انا برأيي لا يحدد مستوى المهندس علاماته خلال سني دراسته انما ما اكتسبه فعلا من معلومات صقلت موهبته ..انا مثلا كنت مولعا بالعمارة و قد نلت على مشروع التخرج علمة 62 فقط لخلافات شخصية مع الدكاترة ..لم اعطي الموضوع اهمية انما تابعت مشواري بقوة حتى نشرت العديد من اعمالي في مجلات محلية واقليمية بحمد الله...


----------



## دلوعة فلسطين (18 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل
وانا اايد هذا الكلام
والله يعين الطلاب جد
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

فى رأيى الشخصى ان لاى مشروع هدف محدد ، سكنى ( تحقيق راحه الساكن بالدرجه الاولى ) ، مكتبى (تحقيق بيئه عمل جيده للعامل بالدرجه الاولى) ، و هكذا ، ومن هذا المنطلق نبدأ عمليه التصميم ، التى تهدف الى تحقيق رغبات المستخدم ، بالتالى انا ارى ان المشروع الناجح هو المشروع الذى يحقق للمستخدمين اقصى فائده ممكنه فى ظل الامكانيات المتاحه ، و من هنا اعتقد فى رأيى الشخصى ان هذا المنطلق بدايه وضع اسس للتقيم ، و للاسف لا يمكن اتباعه اثناء الدراسه لان العميل (الدكاتره) بيستلم من المصمم (الطالب) ورق مش مبنى ، بالتالى تقيمه مهما كان عميق بيظل سطحى و فى رأيى ان مشاريع الكليه ليست المعبر عن نجاح المهندس بل المشاريع الواقعيه التى يخنلف فيها اراء النقاد ، ولكنى اعتقد ان اهم نقد يوجه للمبنى هوا نقد المستخدم نفسه ، لانه المستفيد الاول و الاهم للبناء ، و اعتقد ان مدى تحقيق رغبات المستخدم هو اول معيار، و اعلم ان هناك من يعترض على ما اقول لان فى بعض الاحيان متطلبات العميل تتعارض مع بعض القيم المعماريه و مبادئ المصمم، و لكنى مصر على انه من حقه تحقيق ما يشاء فى البناء الذى يستخدمه لانه المستخدم الوحيد له، و فى حاله تعارضه مع مبادئ المصمم على المصمم الا يفرض رأيه على المستخدم بل عليه ترك المشروع ، حتى لا يخسر مبادئه او يفشل فى تحقيق رغبات العميل.


----------



## tamer harby (21 أغسطس 2010)

بداية احب ان اوضح ان تقييم المشاريع يرجع الى ثقافة ومعلومات المحكم والدكتور وتوجهاتة وفى المجمل شكل المشروع مقبول وبة مجهود ام لا ليستحق الدرجة وقد توجد عوامل خارجية منها سياسات الكلية فمثلا رفع درجات الطلاب بمشاريع معينة لرفع نسبة النجاح ولكن على مستوى المشروع الفردى عن نفسى لا يوجد مشروع اقتنعت تماما ان هذة الدرجة استحقها للفكرة حتى عندما اعطونى امتياز بمشروع التخرج فهذا هو دائما حال الطلبة السعى للافضل وهذا شىء جيد ولكى تقتنع بدرجتك انظر لافكار ومشاريع الاخرين وافكارهم وطور نفسك وتمنى لهم الخير وساعدهم لكى يساعدك الله 
نعود للموضوع الاساسى يوجد مواضيع وكتب عد منها كتاب النقد الحضرى والمعمارى ورسائل دكتوراة بجامعة الاسكندرية مكتبة الدراسات كلية الهندسة للدكتور محسن ظهران 
ولكن بعد قراءة كل الكتب المفيدة والنافعة يبقى شىء لو فعلتة لا يبقى سوى تغير الكون وهو الذى اكتشفتة بمحض الصدفة فى كتاب الجمال ان
(الجمال شىء نسبى يختلف من شخص الى اخر ) وهذة العبارة يجب حفظها طوال حياتك لترضى بعملك وتطورة 
والانسان مهما كان لا يستطيع ان يغير فكر احد لان الانسان الشىء الوحيد الذى رضى بة هو عقلة 
وايضا ماتراة جيد قد يراة الاخرين سىء وابسط شىء اللبس والالوان العطور فلولا اختلاف الازواق لبارت السلع وايضا ستراة بعد ذلك فى الحياة العملية فالجميع يتشردوا وينتشروا فى مجالات عدة منها التصميم والتنفيذ والحصر والاظهار وكل ميسر لما خلق لة وماوجدتة فى الحياة العملية ان جودة التصميم ليست شرط فى قبول العميل التصميم فلا تستحقر تصميم ضعيف او سىء فربما اعجب بة العميل او الدكتور وانما عليك الاعتزاز بعملك فقط والاستفادة من اعمال الاخرين لربما اضطررت لعمل السىء مجبرا


----------



## tamer harby (21 أغسطس 2010)

اعجبنى لفظ تقويم هل هذا بمحض الصدفة ولما لم تقل تقييم


----------



## tamer harby (21 أغسطس 2010)

انا على عكس
arch_hamada
ان اردت ان تجيب على نفسك فاسالها 
هل تحب ان تجلس فى فيلا من تصميمك وراض عنها ام من تصميم غيرك وغير راض عنها!
كذلك العميل فيجب عليك ان تفعل ما يراة جيد بدون تجاوز خطوط حمراء فى التصميم لانة هو الذى يعيش فى هذا التصميم فيجب ان يكون راض عنة وبقناعة ورايك ليس مهم الا بامور معينة تخل بالفكرة الاساسية للتصميم ونجاحك عمليا هو ارضاءة ووصولك لفكرتة وتقويتها وهذا مانجدة من طلبة مبدعين داخل الجامعات فيغير تصميمة حسب الدكتور المحكم وفكرة لان هدفة هو الدرجة وقد يعطية ذلك تنوع بالافكار وانا اعتبر هذا زكاء وسوف يكون لهذا الطالب مسقبل فى الحياة العملية لانة استطاع ان يقراء الاخرين فيجب على المهندس التلون لكى يصبغ فكرتة لايصالها للاخرين وليس العكس الا ان كنت عبقرى مثل فوللر او فوهلر


----------



## ARCHHARD (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكر لكم اهتمامكم بمشاريع التخرج الطلبه المعماريين .وانا وكد صحه هذا الكلام .واحتاج منكم فكره عن مشروع تخرج مقترح في الاردن بسرعه القصوىمعكل احترامي وتقديري لكم جميعا


----------

